# The Pipe Blind Taste Challenge IV



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's time again for this years round of the Pipe Blind Taste Test. Here's the details.

How it works

Sign up here if you are interested.
After the closing you will be assigned a partner.
You will send your partner samples of two different tobaccos. The samples should be sufficient enough to get 2 or 3 bowls of each tobacco sent. The baggies should be identified as Sample "A" & Sample "B".
Everyone is to smoke a couple bowls of their tobacco within three weeks of receipt and post a review and a guess as to what the tobacco is.

Who can play?
Anybody! If you do not have a trade under your belt, you will need to send to your partner first. This is also a good way to get your initial trade, but you must have met the requirements to send and receive private messages.

What you send is up to you. Just don't send drugstore tobacco. Send something you would smoke yourself. English, VA, VaPer & Aromatic is fine. It can be either from a tin or bulk, a well known blend or a shop's custom blend, but try to find out if it really is "custom" or just a renamed bulk from a known blender. People are also welcome to add any tag alongs to keep the samples company.

Sign ups will go through June 16th. I'll partner everyone up and it will be up to the partners to exchange addresses. If you sign up please check back that week to see who you need to send the samples out to. Samples should be mailed out by the end of that week (the 22nd). Smoke you samples and post a review in this thread in the next 3 weeks.

Why would I want to do this?
Smoking some unknown tobacco is a great way to rate the tobacco and learn a little more about what you like and don't like. You get to cut through all the hype and focus just on the tobacco without knowing what brand it says on the label. These reviews are also just for fun, no one is critiquing what you write so just describe it the best you can.

The goal here is not necessarily to try and stump the other person with obscure or homebrewed blends, and the blend should be kept in it's original format (flake, curly cut, ribbon etc.)

You can see how last years went here. The Pipe Blind Taste Challenge III


Reviews and guesses can be posted in this thread.

So who's in on the Pipe Blind Taste Test??


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah, the first sign of summer! I'm in!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Just gonna observe. This is gonna be fun to watch and the best part... Learn a few things :clap2:
Thanks for putting this together Derrick; RGB4ya brother. Thanks!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

MarkC
Commander Quan


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think I have quite enough experience to participate in this one.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

No experience is needed. This is always a fun for everyone that plays.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> I don't think I have quite enough experience to participate in this one.





Commander Quan said:


> How it works... Everyone is to smoke a couple bowls of their tobacco within three weeks of receipt and post a review and a guess as to what the tobacco is.


LOL, piece 'o cake... NOT!
I'm looking forward to what the "Master Puffer's" come up (or not) with. I don't see this as an easy venture, but educational? Yes!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'M IN! This sounds like a blast :biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

This is great!

Sign me up.

Any of yall that are new to pipes, give it a try.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

In previous taste tests, I'm something like .5/10.5, meaning I almost got one right. And YOU'RE worried about looking bad Jack!? :rofl:

Okay. I'll embarrass myself one more time.


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

I would like to participate . I have a couple of non-rare but not oft reviewed non-aromatics that I could sample out for this venture.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Even though I've been smoking pipes for a few years, I don't think I could describe adequately what I am smoking. I think I will try it out.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm in. This was a blast last year!

MarkC
Commander Quan
Tobias Lutz
El Wedo Del Milagro
Freestoke
Torque
Bigdaddychester
DanR

Chris and Jack, you guys should sign up. Really, no experience (or eloquence) required...


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Since I gave Derrick such a hard time in his other post I feel I owe it to him to sign up. Screw that - I want to SMOKE more tobaccos!!!!!!!!!

MarkC
Commander Quan
Tobias Lutz
El Wedo Del Milagro
Freestoke
Torque
Bigdaddychester
DanR
Troutman22


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I'll get in on it, too.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

MarkC
Commander Quan
Tobias Lutz
El Wedo Del Milagro
Freestoke
Torque
Bigdaddychester
DanR
Troutman22
Tulpa
commonsenseman

Count me in too!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

For those of you who are hesitating because of lack of experience, I think this is probably the best way to get that experience. You come to the tobacco with no knowledge of it and nothing to go by but the actual taste of the tobacco. Just make sure that if you sign up, you follow through. We had a flake last year and Hambone got screwed.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

If I wasn't such a tobacco ignorant slut, I'd participate. I smoke what ever comes my way, regardless to color, creed or fame. Wouldn't want to waste your time on me when tobacco's involved. But I subscribed anyway. Maybe next year.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

well QC remembered to do this blind taste test later in the summer  his allergy always kicks up this time of year


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Add me to the list please. I'm in.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

There's still plenty of room for more.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Already decided what I'm sending (assuming I have my backordered items by then). ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've got to wait and see who I get matched up with. After all, if it's someone I don't like, I don't want to send the good stuff... :lol:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm sadly a little bit off the beaten track for this forum to engage actively in this; I'll get my jollies vicariously.

Probably a good thing too. The trollish side of my nature would make Mixture 79 a no-brainer choice. I'm harsh on myself too. I've specifically asked my wife to see if she can get some for me while on a short business trip to the US. Hopefully I'll also get some of those "old codger burleys" that I've heard about.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> I'm sadly a little bit off the beaten track for this forum to engage actively in this; I'll get my jollies vicariously.
> 
> Probably a good thing too. The trollish side of my nature would make Mixture 79 a no-brainer choice. I'm harsh on myself too. I've specifically asked my wife to see if she can get some for me while on a short business trip to the US. Hopefully I'll also get some of those "old codger burleys" that I've heard about.


I'd be willing to mail to you- but only if you promised not to send me a Dr. Pepper/Urinal Cake blend. :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'd be willing to mail to you- but only if you promised not to send me a Dr. Pepper/Urinal Cake blend. :biggrin:


Thanks for the offer. Unfortunately, there is a bit of a push by the Excise to stop import of tobacco by post "personally" and many parcels are intercepted and the goods confiscated. It's just not worth the risk. There are a lot of tobaccos that I would like to try and will do one day I'm sure. Thankfully, there are plenty of good tobaccos still available locally here.

Again, thanks for the offer (and I wouldn't imposed M79 on any uninformed innocent :lol, but I'll pass - at least until things are better with the post.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Thanks for the offer. Unfortunately, there is a bit of a push by the Excise to stop import of tobacco by post "personally" and many parcels are intercepted and the goods confiscated. It's just not worth the risk. There are a lot of tobaccos that I would like to try and will do one day I'm sure. Thankfully, there are plenty of good tobaccos still available locally here.
> 
> Again, thanks for the offer (and I wouldn't imposed M79 on any uninformed innocent :lol, but I'll pass - at least until things are better with the post.


Which tobaccos would you like to try?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

mikebjrtx said:


> Which tobaccos would you like to try?


Danger! Danger, Will Robinson.

To be honest, I had a hankering to try some of the OTC pouch tobaccos; Prince Albert, Carter Hall and the like. Even Mixture 79. To be even more honest - particularly Mixture 79. Now there is an admission. I wanted to see what all the "fuss" over M79 was (Can it really be so horrible?) and sample the "Codger Burleys" - I am an old codger after all. More or less "pure Burley" blends are absent in the UK. Otherwise I am well suited with my regular smokes (and I'm sort of scared to try some of the US only boutique tobaccos in case they are as great as the reviews say - and I'm caught without a regular supply) . My needs are simple :lol:

My wife will be travelling to the US a few times in the coming months so she'll be able to bring back what I "need" without risking the wrath of the Excise Man.


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't have much experience, but this sounds fun. How do I know if I have enough posts to PM?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I had fun when I did this 2 years ago, and I gained a new addition to the list of tobaccos I keep on hand (though I'm currently almost out). I'm in...


For those who are unsure, there are quite a few tobaccos out there. Even the most experienced would have a hard time guessing the actual blend. What you can do though is discuss the flavors and aromas you actually experience. It is interesting how close many people get when guessing what types of tobaccos and flavorings are in the tobacco (while few actually guess perfectly). It is fun, and you just might find a new favorite. It is worth participating, and don't worry, you won't embarrass yourself.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The best part of it for me by far is knowing that I'm sampling a tobacco without any preconceptions to warp my judgement. I'll gladly look stupid with my guesses for that!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> The best part of it for me by far is knowing that I'm sampling a tobacco without any preconceptions to warp my judgement.


You mean like hearing people speak of cola and urinal cakes before smoking a bowl of a particularly stigmatized OTC? :biggrin: Yeah- it'll mess with your head.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> You mean like hearing people speak of cola and urinal cakes before smoking a bowl of a particularly stigmatized OTC? :biggrin: Yeah- it'll mess with your head.


As long as you don't know what it is, it all tastes the same. The proof is in he previous PBTTs, where the only person who seems to be able to figure out what he's smoking is mikebjrtx. :lol:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sign ups end on Sunday. Someone always PMs me a day late and dollar short about joining so just do it now.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> *As long as you don't know what it is, it all tastes the same.* The proof is in he previous PBTTs, where the only person who seems to be able to figure out what he's smoking is mikebjrtx. :lol:


Made me smile. Reminded me of something a friend once said - not a foody and famed for eating or (usually) drinking disgusting mixtures of incompatible things. Tried Pernod, milk and tomato juice? Don't.

"Once it's past your olfactory organs, it's just so much slop."


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Let's do this!!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Alright Gentlemen here are the pairings

El wedo del milagro & Freestoke
DanR & Jeff10236
indigosmoke & mikebjrtx
Torque & Tobias Lutz
Troutman22 & commonsenseman
bigdaddychester & Commander Quan
Tulpa & MarkC

Exchange addresses and get the goods out by the end of the week. 

Don't forget to mark the samples A, B, etc. And don't forget to write down the answers so you remember what A, B, etc. actually are.

Good Luck.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

pm sent to commonsenseman


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Torque and I have exchanged mailing info.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

USPS tracking info for my outgoing end:

9500 1109 1378 3170 6424 76

If you guess one Jeff I am going to very surprised.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff and I are in full communication. We both plan to pull our samples together this weekend. :thumb:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

this should be fun to read along. I'm sitting this one out this year. had a blast the last 2 yrs. curious to see what sorta of tag along, fall into the box


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Should be fun to readop2:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Like Robert, I tend to be a voyeur. Seeing "blind test" I didn't think I had a broad enough experience with baccy as a 6 mo noob. Now, with all of these comments and a more careful read, I wished I had signed up! Now subscribed to watch the excitement and will wait for next year...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have shipped to Torque- but you'll just ahve to take my word for it. I chose to forgo tracking in order to use up a wad of stamps :biggrin:


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

LOL, not a problem. Will get yours out on Saturday as discussed.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> USPS tracking info for my outgoing end:
> 
> 9500 1109 1378 3170 6424 76
> 
> If you guess one Jeff I am going to very surprised.


Wow, you're on the ball!

Mine has not gone out yet, but should tomorrow.

Wait a second, am I supposed to guess the blend??? I thought I was just guessing the ingredients???


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Wait a second, am I supposed to guess the blend??? I thought I was just guessing the ingredients???


Only mikebjrtx has to name the blend. It's sorta like handicapping him to make it fair for the rest of us.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Wait a second, am I supposed to guess the blend??? I thought I was just guessing the ingredients???


I send half quantities of my samples to Russ (blendtobac) and he does some scientific analysis and then tells me the blend. With your smoking experience I'm sure you wont need any help.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> I send half quantities of my samples to Russ (blendtobac) and he does some scientific analysis and then tells me the blend. With your smoking experience I'm sure you wont need any help.


Yes, I have a retainer with G.L. Pease.

BTW, Mark, you have two testy missives headed your way. They are stealth bomblets, aka simple, unmarked envelopes of nondescript nature, with no tracking, totaling one ounce of sample material. lane:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Samples have not arrived and yet everything is getting exciting now.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Yes, I have a retainer with G.L. Pease.
> 
> BTW, Mark, you have two testy missives headed your way. They are stealth bomblets, aka simple, unmarked envelopes of nondescript nature, with no tracking, totaling one ounce of sample material. lane:


Yours has been sent also. There might be a couple tag-alongs too... (heh)


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine should be going out this tomorrow barring any unforeseen circumstances, though I'm still not 100% sure what they'll be. I got a tough one, Dan is an experienced enough pipe smoker, he's going to be hard to stump.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I just set mine out with the outgoing office mail

dc# 9400 1096 9993 7770 5953 13

hehehe.....


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yours in on it's way as well. 9500110463813172505970


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm still waiting to get Mike's address, but I'm sure that will be forthcoming shortly. I've got the samples sealed up and ready to go when his address is received.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Got Mark's end yesterday and opened it this morning, finding a cigar and a bullet of Dholakia Ganga in addition to his test packet! :banana: But I feel guilty now, because I sent just the two test samples. out: 

I'll let these sit out for a couple of days until the USPS divorce is final and then tackle the exam problems.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't feel guilty, Jim.

You gift us with blarney most every day!eace:


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

My end is headed Tobias' way.

Tracking #: 9505 5106 2093 3173 4011 81


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Got Mark's end yesterday and opened it this morning, finding a cigar and a bullet of Dholakia Ganga in addition to his test packet!


Well played Mark! I've seen Ganga come in a bag but never a bullet.....Errr, I mean good score Jim.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Well played Mark! I've seen Ganga come in a bag but never a bullet.....Errr, I mean good score Jim.


Indeed! I smoked that cigar, a Cuba Libre One, on the course today. Outstanding! :smoke: One of the best I've ever smoked. Lasted all the way to the 9th tee too, practically two hours! I actually walked off and forget it, because I missed my tee shot a few grooves low and wasn't thinking, but if I had been, I'd have nubbed it in the Patriot. Maybe it'll be there tomorrow. :lol:

Also gave that Ganga a shot a while ago. Rather unusual stuff, a bit like perfumed soap. :drama: Not quite sure what to make of it, but it's different, definitely.

And I blew my test. Mark was GIVING AWAY one of my test products on the sample trade!  I'll have a replacement bomblet in the mail Monday. I'll do better this time. :evil:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine went out today, I found out at the last minute yesterday that a friend I hadn't seen in 15 years was in town, so I didn't make it to the post office. I got it out today, I'll have to post the tracking number later though (I left it in the car).

Dan, I did put a few extras. If you don't feel like trying to identify all of them, that is fine, I'll be happy to give you a quick answer for a couple and leave you with just two to ID. However, you are an advanced enough pipe smoker that I figured the best way to challenge you was to give you more to have to ID (instead of trying to find something relatively obscure that you might not know).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Mine went out today, I found out at the last minute yesterday that a friend I hadn't seen in 15 years was in town, so I didn't make it to the post office. I got it out today, I'll have to post the tracking number later though (I left it in the car).
> 
> Dan, I did put a few extras. If you don't feel like trying to identify all of them, that is fine, I'll be happy to give you a quick answer for a couple and leave you with just two to ID. However, you are an advanced enough pipe smoker that I figured the best way to challenge you was to give you more to have to ID (instead of trying to find something relatively obscure that you might not know).


Great minds think alike, Jeff. I pulled yours together today and I also couldn't settle on just two. I figure it makes it more fun that way! :thumb:


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

Received Tobias' end yesterday, getting ready to dig into sample A right now.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

LMAO - I forgot what I sent, I think I know but I am not sure - make sure to post photos if you can.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff's will be picked up by the postman this morning: 9405 5036 9930 0471 6333 55


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine went out Saturday.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I got a couple heafty samples from bigdaddychester today, which included a stowaway tin of Dunhill Flake. Neither of them smell familiar to me so after smoking I'll probably be taking a SWAG at them. 

Sample A smells faintly of raisins, and there may potentially be a small portion of parique. 
Sample B has a light latakia portion which is a good thing, I expected a lot more just from looking at it, and I have an aversion to camel dung.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I still haven't heard from Mike. I sent him another PM over the weekend. Hopefully, I'll hear back from him soon. If not, I'll enjoy sitting back and watching you fellows make your guesses.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I got a couple heafty samples from bigdaddychester today, which included a stowaway tin of Dunhill Flake. Neither of them smell familiar to me so after smoking I'll probably be taking a SWAG at them.
> 
> Sample A smells faintly of raisins, and there may potentially be a small portion of parique.
> Sample B has a light latakia portion which is a good thing, I expected a lot more just from looking at it, and I have an aversion to camel dung.


Did you find the other stowaway? Check the packing paper,it's a bit fragile.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

No I didn't look in there. 

It's a small clay tavern pipe. I have never smoked from one of these so it'll be an experience. Thanks.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

John, if you still haven't heard back from Mike I'll step up to the plate, and try and spoof you. But I think your pretty aware what I enjoy to smoke LOL


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That sounds great Troy. Thanks for the offer. I think you'll find I'm not that hard to fool.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Gentlemen, once you receive your samples don't forget to leave Trader Feedback for your partner.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> LMAO - I forgot what I sent, I think I know but I am not sure - make sure to post photos if you can.


You sent way too much. Expect a second package soon....:heh:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> You sent way too much. Expect a second package soon....


Bah no worries mate. I couldn't send that fine pipe without a straggler - lol. Is the dark leaf Sample "c"?


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, it looks like everyone is laying back waiting for someone else to be the first to miss the boat on their guesses. Since I'm a relative newbie and can't be expected to know much, I'll be the first fool and break the ice. :biggrin: Tobias was my sampling partner so I will start with the first of his generous samples. Please take this review with a grain of salt as I am not a fan of the aros so it is pretty hard for me to evaluate one due to basic lack of experience, but here goes.

Sample A

Appearance: Very short ribbon cut, almost a shag. Medium and light brown strands with a dark black mixed in.

Smell/Bag Note: Strong but not overpowering. It didn’t knock me over but was definitely “there”. Definite note of vanilla. Being rather new to the hobby my nose isn’t well trained, especially when it comes to aromatics, so I was not able to discern any other aromas other than the strong vanilla’esk topping. The smell took me back to my childhood as it reminded me of the newsstand/tobacco shop in my hometown and was not unpleasant at all.

Consistency/Lighting: Was not overly moist coming out of the baggy, as a matter of fact the moisture consistency was pretty much perfect. Being a very fine cut it packed and lit very well and there were no issues keeping it lit throughout the bowl.

This is a very mild blend and as such my untrained palate was not able to draw out any of the subtleties in this blend. I have been smoking some very flavorful blends lately and that may have contributed to my not being able to actually taste this blend though a taste reminiscent of the aroma was mildly detectable on the snork. Got slightly ashy with just a hint of sourness at the very bottom of the bowl, but not particularly overpowering, just somewhat noticeable.

Component wise, I’m going to guess this as being a Virginia and Cavendish blend. There may be some burley in here as well but I was not able to discern it. This really isn’t a blend that’s “my cup of tea”. It certainly wasn’t “revolting” by any means but as someone that is not a fan of aromatics I probably wouldn’t add this to my rotation. Since I’m such a neophyte when it comes to aro blends, I’m going to take the cheap and easy way out and guess that this is either Lane 1Q or captain black.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I received my package from Torque today. I have a daunting array of sample "A" - "F" to choose from. :biggrin: I think I got smacked around a bit.


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

And since I'm also done with my review of the second sample, I'll go ahead and finish early and get my embarrassment out of the way, LOL. And on to...............

Sample B

Appearance: Medium length ribbon cut, tans and light browns with a healthly dose of blacks. For some reason this looks very reminiscent of a Dunhill ribbon cut.

Smell/Bag Note: Mild notes of latakia, not overpowering at all and very pleasant. Even as mild it mutes out any other aromas, but again I’m very new and my senses aren’t very well trained yet.

Consistency/Lighting: Another one that has a near perfect moisture content right out of the sample bag, though I did dry this one for just a few minutes before loading it up (maybe 10 minutes if that). Quick charring light then a true light and never went out unless I neglected it.

This blend is interesting, the first light gives a definite latakia dominant taste that immediately moves to the background on the next puff and stays there. This is then a very smooth, mild tasting oriental forward blend (to my taste anyway). The first bowl was quite harsh on my throat, which from what I’ve read is quite characteristic of oriental forward blends, but on subsequent bowls this wasn’t an issue so apparently my throat adjusted quickly and I never felt the effect again. Taste was consistent throughout the bowl with the latakia remaining a bit player in the overall oriental tapestry, even on the snork. The whole time that the orientals were playing with my taste buds I could also detect a slight sweetness dancing in and out of the background on occasion. I’m going to guess there is a Virginia component to this blend, or possibly a sweet Cavendish not sure which. 

What really surprised me was the nicotine content for such a mild tasting blend. I have a decent tolerance, so while it didn’t pack a whallop it did let me know it was there, a satisfying level without being strong.

This was a very nice blend and I enjoyed it very much, thank you for sharing it with me Tobias. Again I’m quite new at this so am probably way off base but I’m going to guess this is a Dunhill blend. I’m going to say either MM 965 or Early Morning Pipe. I'm guessing that it's not nightcap as (at least from what I've read) I would have expected a higher nic hit from that blend.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@ Torque-

You my friend were lost regarding Sample "A", however you redeemed yourself quite handily with Sample "B".

"A" was McClelland Deep Hollow (Captain Black :biggrin: Really?). I think there is definitely a hint of vanilla, but I think the predominant flavor is maple. It is a straight Virginia. I have read reviews that class it as an aro and I've read some that do not, so you were on to something when you identified it as mild. I've always enjoyed aros so I come at it from a different place, but I think it is quite good. I'm glad it didn't put you off too much.

"B" was Dunhill......................London Mixture. You were so close. It is a VA/Oriental blend and the sweetness you picked up on comes from the VA rather than a Cavendish. 

I'm quite impressed sir. Honestly when I saw Dunhill before even reading your review I thought "oh s#^@, I made it too easy". Excellent work :clap2:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Good job on spotting the Dunhill-ness of the second sample. As for EMP, the latakia is very, very light in that one, but I can easily see how one might guess 965 from a London Mix sample.



Tobias Lutz said:


> @ Torque-
> "A" was McClelland Deep Hollow (Captain Black :biggrin: Really?). I think there is definitely a hint of vanilla, but I think the predominant flavor is maple.


Deep Hollow has always seemed to provide a hint of apple and vanilla to me, so it's interesting to hear what others think. I have a feeling Jason may not have had many McC VAs. To me DH has a bit of the McKetchup (though not as strong as some McC blends) that marks it out as a McC product.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice going, Torque! I haven't had Deep Hollow before, so it would've thrown me too. Considering it's a base of sweet McClelland Virginias with hints of apple, vanilla, and/or maple, I'm not sure your Captain Black guess was too far off. :thumb:


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

LOL, I knew I bombed really bad on sample A, I just didn't know what to do with it. I opened the bag, smelled the topping and psyched myself out I guess. McClelland is currently my favorite blender so I really feel bad now about the capt black guess, it's just that I was really lost with that sample and capt black and 1Q were the only two I could think of off the top of my head. pretty embarrassed now, lol. :doh:

The dunhill blend definitely played to my area of experience a lot better. I was actually a little intimidated by that one at first. I have smoked several balkanish/oriental/very mild lat blends lately, and there are still just a ton of them out there I haven't tried yet. I really thought I would miss the boat on this one as well. I just kept coming back to the appearance on this one. There is just something kind of distinctive about the way the dunhill ribbon looks to me and the way the latakia is used in the flavor profile was also very familiar. After a few bowls I was pretty sure I was dealing with the orlik/dunhill product.

This is a blast and I'm really glad I participated even if I did embarrass myself by calling a McC blend captain black, hehe. Now I can't wait to see what everyone else does with their samples. opcorn:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Torque said:


> This is a blast and I'm really glad I participated even if I did embarrass myself by calling a McC blend captain black, hehe. Now I can't wait to see what everyone else does with their samples. opcorn:


You didn't embarrass yourself at all! It is nearly impossible to actually name the specific blend. Coming close on the components is a good success, and you did that very well. Your guesses were a lot closer than mine will be, I assure you of that.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> You didn't embarrass yourself at all! It is nearly impossible to actually name the specific blend. Coming close on the components is a good success, and you did that very well. Your guesses were a lot closer than mine will be, I assure you of that.


Yep, this ^ indeed! Just wait, you'll see! Before this is done, we'll all be laughing at ourselves... :lol:


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

indigosmoke said:


> You didn't embarrass yourself at all! It is nearly impossible to actually name the specific blend. Coming close on the components is a good success, and you did that very well. Your guesses were a lot closer than mine will be, I assure you of that.


You know I did do better than I thought I would. Component identification was really my main goal. I got lucky with an "educated guess" but I'm actually pretty surprised I guessed the blender. Don't worry I'm not down on myself, lol. For a first blind challenge and my relatively short time in the hobby, I'm definitely marking this one in the win column.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done Torque!

:clap2:


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

DanR said:


> Yep, this ^ indeed! Just wait, you'll see! Before this is done, we'll all be laughing at ourselves... :lol:


And I can't wait  Looking forward to seeing what Tobias can do with what I sent him :twisted:

OK, enough posts from me, time to give the other challengers some airtime.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

alot of the people on these blind taste test, usually goof. espically with a blend they have smoked, or it's sitting in front of them. 
I really had fun the last couple of years I did this.
you did really good, soo don't feel bad


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Torque said:


> And I can't wait  Looking forward to seeing what Tobias can do with what I sent him :twisted:
> 
> OK, enough posts from me, time to give the other challengers some airtime.


I only tease about the CB guess. I'm confident my shots in the dark can make that look brilliant :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I've never done tobacco tasting blind, but have done a lot of blind wine tasting. Always interesting; makes you think and you learn a lot no matter how wide of the mark you may be (which I almost always am). Great thread and competition - I take it that the point is fun and education rather than anything "sinister". Kudos to all with the guts to expose themselves in this way!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

laloin said:


> alot of the people on these blind taste test, usually goof. *especially with a blend they have smoked, or it's sitting in front of them. *
> I really had fun the last couple of years I did this.
> you did really good, soo don't feel bad


I think he's already got my record beat. :lol: I remember one sample, that I was positive was "one or the other", both of which I had in my cellar to compare with. Had the magnifying glass out and everything -- turned out to be neither one.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> Bah no worries mate. I couldn't send that fine pipe without a straggler - lol. Is the dark leaf Sample "c"?


Yeah, I believe so.

I smoked a little bit of sample B last night. But I'm going to have a few bowls before I post my opinion. I already have an idea what it is though. ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Troy, I still haven't heard from Mike so send me your address and we'll get this going. If Mike turns up I'll send him some samples as well.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@Torque

Alright....here we go.

I smoked Sample "A" on my way home from work in a MM cob. The blend was ribbon cut and of variegated color. It had a delightful smell- slightly smokey/campfire like. It seemed to be a balanced blend of VAs, orientals, and once lit, a dash of latakia came out (or so I thought). It was great consistency, packed well and stayed lit. It was a fairly mellow blend. I would say mild to medium. Very little spiciness, burned cool and at some points I thought I picked up on a splash of whiskey. Do I sound like I know what I'm talking about yet? :biggrin:

I'm going to go with a Frog Morton Blend- either On the Town or Across the Pond.

You may now exact your first dose of revenge :fear:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, Mark. My request for your mail address is hereby voided, since I found it in your profile. Sorry to bug you.  And your envelopes are prepared. One has no identification whatsoever, because I forgot to mark the baggie. :tsk: It's intended as a quasi-repayment for the excellent cigar! :smoke: The other is marked "Sample C" -- hopefully -- and replaces the "coins", whatever they were marked. Identify the extra baggie and get a free envelope of my other pick for your samples, but with identification numbers. :lol: Bon fumer! p

And I'll be hitting one of your samples later this afternoon.


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

@Tobias Lutz

Oh man, I really don't want to tell you what it is, lol. I threw in a couple that I felt might stump even the most experienced pipers (have them over thinking it). I also threw in a couple of what I thought would probably be gimme blends. I guess I thought they would be easy to guess since "I" am so familiar with them, I just figured everyone else would be too. Sample A was one of those "gim'me" blends, and will shed some light on why I did well with my guess yesterday. Very spot on with the component identification so I consider this one a win. :biggrin:

Sample A is Dunhill My Mixture 965.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

looks like I'm pinch hitting with John, if that ok with you Q. Sent my address off to John, and I'll get a couple of samples together. Same rules apply right?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, this is strange. I received four separate envelopes each containing a vacuum packed sample. Judging from the return address, they are from Mike. He must have had my address from a previous trade. I'm not sure why he hasn't posted or PM'd. Maybe he did and I didn't get it. Anyway, I've got his address from the return on his envelopes. So...how's about I send my samples out to both him and Troy? That way we can have a double blind taste test! You two can review them in order...A, then B, etc and I won't reveal the answer until you both have your guess. Sound good? Here's a pic of what Mike sent. Looks like I've got some dark flakes to sample!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

works for me John


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I got a couple heafty samples from bigdaddychester today, which included a stowaway tin of Dunhill Flake. Neither of them smell familiar to me so after smoking I'll probably be taking a SWAG at them.
> 
> Sample A smells faintly of raisins, and there may potentially be a small portion of parique.
> Sample B has a light latakia portion which is a good thing, I expected a lot more just from looking at it, and I have an aversion to camel dung.


The two samples I sent, I've never tried either so I'm gonna be very busy during this test. Derrick you are very close with your initial assessment of the choices I sent to you. According to tobaccoreviews.com, your descriptions are very close to some of the other reviews.

I'll start off by posting a picture









Unless something else comes up, I plan to use my clay pipes and my McCarter briar for testing purposes.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Torque said:


> This is a blast and I'm really glad I participated even if I did embarrass myself by calling a McC blend captain black, hehe. Now I can't wait to see what everyone else does with their samples. opcorn:


Enjoyed your analysis and thought you did amazingly well...you picked up the subtle aromas of other experienced pipers. Gee, and only a few months experience! With my 6mos in, I would have been saying, "hmmm, looks like baccy!"


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

It just occurred to me that I forgot to post back with the tracking number:

420782489505500000093173000333
Priority Mail®

And the latest update:

Depart USPS Sort Facility
June 26, 2013
SAN ANTONIO, TX 78284 

Expected Delivery By:
June 26, 2013 


It's almost there! :whoo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

So here we go with Sample "A" from Mark. Light and medium brown broken flake, with streaks of light yellow. The appearance is one of Virginia, with the yellow mottling possibly Orientals of sort description, but it might just be yellow Va. I loaded the Bari Dana with a precision musketball, fitted into the chamber to a tolerance of 2 millimeters, using a newly collimated pipeloader certified by the US Bureau of Weights and Measures. It required a little work to light, but now burns happily along with a very sweet, haylike character. (In the bag, it smells like a composting haystack -- very nice! :tu) It has a decent snork, now that it's well lit, but I don't think it's perique. Never had any, but I'm guessing this is C&D Opening Night, a straight, crisp Virginia.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, the tobaccos came in. I have 6, yes 6, samples, some _very_ generous in size from Dan plus a nice little MM Pony cob (I love my MM Pony for a short or powerful smoke, and I haven't been smoking it much lately since it is starting to burn out a bit from overuse, so great timing). If I knew I'd be getting such generous samples, I would have sent more. It was extremely hard to narrow down what I sent to 4 samples, and I wouldn't have worried as much about narrowing things down.

I can't wait to try these (I'll get some photos out soon). In the whole package I am getting some nice smokey Latakia aromas, and some spicier Oriental and/or Perique smells. I haven't opened individual bags yet to check particular tobaccos. OK I opened one, Sample A.

Sample A is a nice little chunk of some kind of cake. A nice dark chocolate color cake, with some speckles of lighter colored browns. It does smell a little of unsweetened chocolate soaked (sparingly) in some kind of liquor. It also has a faint fruity scent, maybe figs or raisins. It really does look and smell good enough to eat and is reminiscent of a dry and only mildly sweet cake you might find at a holiday or cocktail party. I can't wait to try it!

Luckily, my only smokes so far today have been Prince Albert so I have a pretty neutral tobacco taste in my mouth right now which shouldn't interfere with the taste test.

Oh, I checked the tracking number for the package I sent, and it shows that it is delivered. It is kind of odd, they changed the expected delivery date to tomorrow, but also show that it has been delivered. Strange...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm smoking sample A right now:

 

I'm smoking out of the MM Pony that was in the package with some homemade green tea/mint ice tea on the side. I wasn't sure if you should rip off a piece with a cake or cut it off, but I already had my Kershaw Leek in my pocket (great knife) and cut off a chunk and rubbed it out a bit before loading into my pipe.

My initial impression is that this is mostly a VA tobacco. I can definitely taste and smell the grassy/hay-like flavor of a VA and there is a nice sweetness to it. There is a bit of a fruity undertone to the flavor. I'm not sure if it is cased, or if it is just from the tobaccos. There is just a little peppery spice to it, so I'm guessing it has either Orientals or Perique. While it is too early to speak to the nic hit, in flavor I would say it is mild to medium bodied. It may be a little damp, or that may just be from the (extreme) humidity in the air, I am unsure at this point. I definitely like it and want to get to know it better.

I have been reading up on Anniversary Cake lately since I have been thinking about trying it, and this tastes about what I would expect that to taste like given the reviews I've read over the past week. Full disclosure, it also looks a little like the Anni Cake posted in the pictures of your tobacco thread (I only looked again after I already thought it was probably Anni Cake). I haven't tried Anni Cake yet, so I could be way off, but this is definitely along the lines of what I expect from that. So, my initial guess for sample A: H&H Anniversary Cake.

Edit:
I have now finished the bowl. It smoked easily with no need for relights and burned down to a nice mostly gray ash. As I got a bit more than halfway through the bowl, the spiciness became a little more pronounced (but still pretty mild). I'm still guessing Anni Cake.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@Torque

Moving on to sample "C" (since I grabbed it randomly).

This stuff smelled awesome in the bag and after rubbing it out on a tray the scent was even more prominent. It was a mildly sweet damp hay smell that reminded me of my aunt's stables when I was a child. The color was a pretty even medium brown and it looked like a cut flake (similar consistency to Bob's Chocolate Flake). It burned fairly cool and stayed lit well. When I first started puffing I swore I tasted a similarity to barley blends like SPS Kentucky Planter. It seemed like a barley/Virginia blend? I've did not pick up on any kind of toppings- it seemed pretty unadulterated with a natural nuttiness. I'm not familiar with any flakes that contain barley (though I know there are many). I don't know which ones come cut and which ones are just sliced, so that doesn't bode well for my guess. I'm going to go with a Peterson blend? Irish Flake? I have no clue :biggrin:


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Tobias, 

Are you sure you grabbed sample C? What you are describing sounds more like sample E to me. Sample C should have been ribbon cut while there were only two flakes, B and E.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Torque said:


> Hi Tobias,
> 
> Are you sure you grabbed sample C? What you are describing sounds more like sample E to me. Sample C should have been ribbon cut while there were only two flakes, B and E.


This was sample "C". It was cut into ribbons, but it wasn't rubbed out very well compared to say the Dunhill blend yesterday. I've bought "flake" that was cut and of similar consistency which is why I took that shot in the dark. I'm sticking with my burley/va blend (definitely got the grassy essence of a virginia), but I have no clue.


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah, OK, that clears it up . You are spot on with your component identification. From the manufacturer....

"Hand rubbed flake of dark Virginia and Kentucky with a pinch of Perique."

Personally I have a lot of trouble picking up on the perique as well, but I like perique heavy blends. Sample C is Robert McConnell Original Scottish Cake.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm smoking sample A right now: I'm still guessing Anni Cake.


You got it! Sample A is indeed Anni-Kake that I opened just last week. The tin is from 2006. Great work!

Your samples did indeed get here today. HUGE, MASSIVE, samples! And I can tell that there is some age on these because the natural sugars are leaching out of the tobacco. Upon initial examination, it looks like one has a Latakia component, one is an aromatic, and the others are beautiful flakes.

Here's a photo:










I'm smoking Sample A right now, but I must admit that it has me a bit stumped. I have narrowed it down to what it isn't, but not ready for a guess yet. More to come...


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

OK here we go....

Sample A is not a ribbon cut or a flake. It reminds me of a pepper flake type of shape with light brown and tan colored components. The moisture level seems about ideal for smoking right out of the bag, not too wet and clumpy but not so dry that it is brittle and crunchy. Tin note smells sweet but not fruity. Perhaps brown sugar/molasses or, maybe a slight hint of maple. It smokes well with only a few relights in my clay. It burns a little hot so I adjusted my smoking style a bit to slow down. very good flavor but again not the typical aro room note. I'm still horrible at visually determining a Virginia, Latakia, perique, etc. but I believe I have seen this blend before. My guess for Sample A is Sugar Barrel.


Sample B is even harder. It is a ribbon cut but the ribbons are a bit thicker than normal. It is a medium to dark brown color. Initial tin note seems a bit fruity like plum or or raisins, but then a bit of raw earthy aroma, almost like a campfire seems to come out also. It is a little more dry but still not brittle. Just perfect for smoking right out of the bag. I loaded a bowl just before leaving the office today in my McCarter briar. Totally different experience in the pipe. As soon as i do the charring light I realize I've underestimated this blend. The first thing I notice is that this blend tastes a bit like a cigar. I think it might be Plumcake or maybe Royal Yacht not because they taste like cigars but because of a sudden dose of Vitamin N, almost like Tambolaka Lite. I'm now thoroughly confused and lost with this one and I still have a 30 min drive home! I begin to swish the smoke around in my mouth like a well seasoned wine taster and I pick up hints of creamy chocolate. Not real sure on this one Derrick but I want to go with something like Bobs Chocolate flake?


I'm going to have another bowl of each and see If I can discern something else. I'll move on to samples C&D sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> You got it! Sample A is indeed Anni-Kake that I opened just last week. The tin is from 2006. Great work!


OK, I'm going to need to quit right there. There is no way I'll match that and guess the others so I may as well quit while I'm ahead . Yeah, maybe not. The others look too good to quit now.

I really liked that tobacco. I've been thinking about ordering some Anni-Kake, now I must! (I have pipesandcigars.com open in another window right now)



> Your samples did indeed get here today. HUGE, MASSIVE, samples! And I can tell that there is some age on these because the natural sugars are leaching out of the tobacco. Upon initial examination, it looks like one has a Latakia component, one is an aromatic, and the others are beautiful flakes...
> 
> I'm smoking Sample A right now, but I must admit that it has me a bit stumped. I have narrowed it down to what it isn't, but not ready for a guess yet. More to come...


Yes, one is an aro. Two have Latakia. Both flakes have about 1 1/2-2 years on them (plus however much time they were on the shelf before I bought them).

I'm looking at the Sample B you sent. Nice ribbon cut tobacco. Lots of nice grassy/hay-like aroma, a little spice. Definitely a VA, probably a VaPer. I think I'm about to load up the cob again.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> ...Two have Latakia. Both flakes have about 1 1/2-2 years on them (plus however much time they were on the shelf before I bought them).


Ok, that actually a helps me a little. I am smoking Sample A, which is a beautiful looking flake (so nice I had to share, plus this thread need pictures):










It's mostly Virginia, and a really good one - nice and sweet. But, waaay back in the background there's some smokiness to it, so I think this must be the second blend with Latakia mentioned in your hint. The flakes are longer than what you'd find in a tin, so I am guessing it was a bulk blend, and my initial thoughts were either SG or GH. There's no Lakeland essence that I normally get with GH blends, so that leans me toward SG (although it may have faded over time). The tin/baggie aroma has a touch of cocoa, so my guess... SG Chocolate Flake.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Hummm, chocolate. We need a room.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> Ok, that actually a helps me a little. I am smoking Sample A, which is a beautiful looking flake...
> 
> It's mostly Virginia, and a really good one - nice and sweet. But, waaay back in the background there's some smokiness to it, so I think this must be the second blend with Latakia mentioned in your hint. *The flakes are longer than what you'd find in a tin, so I am guessing it was a bulk blend*, and my initial thoughts were either SG or GH. There's no Lakeland essence that I normally get with GH blends, so that leans me toward SG (although it may have faded over time). The tin/baggie aroma has a touch of cocoa, so my guess... SG Chocolate Flake.


Ha! I got you...It was...SG Chocolate Flake *from a tin*...OK, I guess you got it 

Geez, we both got it right on the money for the first try. How often does that happen? Too bad I'm not likely to keep that up through the rest of the samples.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Ha! I got you...It was...SG Chocolate Flake *from a tin*...OK, I guess you got it
> 
> Geez, we both got it right on the money for the first try. How often does that happen? Too bad I'm not likely to keep that up through the rest of the samples.


Well, you must've sent the whole tin then. :lol:

I had to smoke two bowls side by side in different pipes to nail it down, but luckily I've had that one before (a while ago) and it seemed familiar. I am not so certain about the others...


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I was expecting (hoping for?) the guesses to be way out with the required ritual humiliation following, but you guys are too good. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Geez, we both got it right on the money for the first try. How often does that happen?


It doesn't. This is what happens right before catastrophic breakdown. The thread will implode at midnight, sucking all the participants into a parallel dimension. :rapture:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> I was expecting (hoping for?) the guesses to be way out with the required ritual humiliation following, but you guys are too good. Where's the fun in that?


I've got my Sample A answer in for review, so as soon as I hear from Mark you should start to see appropriate meltdown.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

bigdaddychester said:


> OK here we go....My guess for Sample A is Sugar Barrel.
> 
> Sample B is even harder... I want to go with something like Bobs Chocolate flake?


Sample A is Sugar Barrel. Good job with that one. I thought I might trick you throwing that one into the mix.

Sample B is not Chocolate Flake. I'll let you have another go before I give you the answer.

Nice job overall everyone. I don't think we've had a year where more than one or 2 people have guessed the blends correctly. We're only in the first week and we already have a lot of correct guesses. I'm going to try to hit my first sample tomorrow, so that will help lower our average.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Sample A is Sugar Barrel.


"Just don't send drugstore tobacco." :ask:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I sent 3 other samples so I think that made up for it. Just trying to throw Brian for a loop. He didn't get caught.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> So here we go with Sample "A" from Mark. Light and medium brown broken flake, with streaks of light yellow. The appearance is one of Virginia, with the yellow mottling possibly Orientals of sort description, but it might just be yellow Va. I loaded the Bari Dana with a precision musketball, fitted into the chamber to a tolerance of 2 millimeters, using a newly collimated pipeloader certified by the US Bureau of Weights and Measures. It required a little work to light, but now burns happily along with a very sweet, haylike character. (In the bag, it smells like a composting haystack -- very nice! :tu) It has a decent snork, now that it's well lit, but I don't think it's perique. Never had any, but I'm guessing this is C&D Opening Night, a straight, crisp Virginia.


Very impressive, Jim!
Broken flake... check!
VA's..... check!
Straight, crisp Virginia... check!

It is Homborger Veermaster, by Dan Tobacco. My all time favorite blend.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Very impressive, Jim!
> Broken flake... check!
> VA's..... check!
> Straight, crisp Virginia... check!
> ...


:spy: :shock: :banana: My best shot yet! I have some somewhere and have smoked it before, I just didn't recognize it. But this is great! :banana: I feel like a -- GENIUS!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Both are regulars for me, but if someone loaded one of them in a pipe and handed to me, I'm pretty sure I'd have to puff on it a while before deciding which it was.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Nice job overall everyone. I don't think we've had a year where more than one or 2 people have guessed the blends correctly. We're only in the first week and we already have a lot of correct guesses. I'm going to try to hit my first sample tomorrow, so that will help lower our average.


When I get to mine I'll help pull the average down too.  BTW - Troy, your samples hit the mail today.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Hummm, chocolate. We need a room.


Yes, this is just too much fun (even for a voyuer)! I just got my first tins of BCF today, and the temptation to pop one is now overwhelming! :hungry:

Gee, Jim, with your engineered precision, thought for sure you got it!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> Yes, this is just too much fun (even for a voyuer)! I just got my first tins of BCF today, and the temptation to pop one is now overwhelming! :hungry:
> 
> Gee, Jim, with your engineered precision, thought for sure you got it!


G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake and SG Chocolate Flake are truly rewarding tobaccos, very few are better. Pop one now, you won't regret it! (You know you want to, just do it, it will make you feel good  )


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm smoking Sample B in my MM Patriot and I'm not quite sure what it is.

In the bag it has some of the hay-like aromas of a good VA, with a little Perique bite to it. Smoking it, it is a very mellow VA-based tobacco. Very sweet and flavorful (purely tobacco flavor, I doubt it has much, if any, in the way of casings). In the bag I would have sworn it has some Perique to it, but I don't have any of the spicy bite that Perique sometimes adds to a blend. It is _much_ smoother. Maybe it has some Orientals instead of Perique that gave it the Perique bite in the bag, and a little spiciness while smoking it.

I'm pretty sure it is a blend I haven't smoked before.

I am waiting until I've smoked more before hitting post reply, and now I'm about 20min in. I'm starting to doubt my initial Perique/Oriental impression. I've taken to closely examining the tobacco in the bag (my neighbors walking by must think I look crazy, I'm sitting here smoking on my balcony, peering into the baggie, taking out small handfuls and looking closely, and putting the handfuls up to my nose to get a good inhale while listening to Carmina Burana- come to think of it, I probably do look pretty crazy). The nice blend of mostly lighter and medium brown ribbons aren't very helpful. It is mellow: I've been smoking way too fast and it has yet to bite. That alone has me wondering if it is more than just a VA, VaPer or VA/Oriental and there is something in there I've missed (can it be a burley or Cavendish/VA blend?, but I'm getting VA sweetness and no burley nuttiness). Now I'm just psyching myself out...

15min later and starting another bowl:
I'm getting a little nic hit (not overwhelming) but no closer to figuring it out yet.

Could it be McCranie Red Ribbon? Or maybe, hmm, I know Dan likes C&D and GL Pease and I haven't had anything by them, maybe I should read over their offerings...Ack, I'm never going to get this one...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Could it be McCranie Red Ribbon? Or maybe, hmm, I know Dan likes C&D and GL Pease and I haven't had anything by them, maybe I should read over their offerings...Ack, I'm never going to get this one...


I'll give you a hint, it is one of my favorites, but it is not from one of the blenders you've mentioned...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks for the heads up John. I'm debating what to send you, but it looks like 2 or 3 samples, along with a tag a long of a sample of the Anni Kake I just got. hmmm I've been sending alot of samples of this Anni kake of late


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> I'll give you a hint, it is one of my favorites, but it is not from one of the blenders you've mentioned...


Hmm, I'm really not going to get this one. I've been calling it a ribbon, but it is coarser than a fine ribbon. More like a _very_ well broken up flake. It definitely is not G&H (no Lakeland) and I doubt it is an SG tobacco. It could be a McClelland, not all have the McClelland "ketchup" and they make very delicious tobaccos. I think it is a blend of red and lemon VA tobaccos, it _might_ have a little Perique or Orientals, and it _might_ have a little burley or Cavendish. It is smooth, tasty, and sweet (i.e. a VA), with a slight undertone of something else there that I'm just not placing. Maybe it is a McClelland and their casing (the vinegar/ketchup) is that something else (in which case it is quite faint, or I would have placed it, I _love_ every McClelland tobacco I've had and I'm definitely a fan of that ketchupy thing they do).

But, yeah I think that's as close as I'm going to get with this one.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Good to see you back here being more active Jeff. you sorta of went poof there for a bit


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Hmm, I'm really not going to get this one. I've been calling it a ribbon, but it is coarser than a fine ribbon. More like a _very_ well broken up flake. It definitely is not G&H (no Lakeland) and I doubt it is an SG tobacco. It could be a McClelland, not all have the McClelland "ketchup" and they make very delicious tobaccos. I think it is a blend of red and lemon VA tobaccos, it _might_ have a little Perique or Orientals, and it _might_ have a little burley or Cavendish. It is smooth, tasty, and sweet (i.e. a VA), with a slight undertone of something else there that I'm just not placing. Maybe it is a McClelland and their casing (the vinegar/ketchup) is that something else (in which case it is quite faint, or I would have placed it, I _love_ every McClelland tobacco I've had and I'm definitely a fan of that ketchupy thing they do).
> 
> But, yeah I think that's as close as I'm going to get with this one.


It's not McClelland either, but you have done a terrific job at describing the tobacco. It a full Virginia, accented with Kentucky and Perique. It's Rattray Hal O' the Wynd.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm skipping on to Sample C. A flake that is too beautiful to be delayed, so I am not going in order...










You can't see it completely in the picture, but the long brown flakes of what I think is pure Virginia tobacco have almost turned white from all the sugars coming out (not really, but these flakes are just lovely and the pictures don't do it justice - it's what we strive for when we age tobacco in our cellars). I drew a quick conclusion of this flake the minute that I stuck my nose into the bag, and since then it has hard for me to be objective about it and consider anything else. I really think this tobacco is GH Glengary Flake. I might be wrong, but I've had that before and this tobacco is what I remember. A terrific all Virginia Flake accented with a light honey topping that adds to the sweetness. So, that's my guess - GH Glengary Flake.

Whatever this is, I plan to buy about 15 lbs to add to my cellar!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> It's not McClelland either, but you have done a terrific job at describing the tobacco. It a full Virginia, accented with Kentucky and Perique. It's Rattray Hal O' the Wynd.


Interesting. I had considered Hal O' the Wynd and quickly discounted it since from what I read of it I expected it to be stronger than what I experienced with this tobacco. While by the end of two bowls today I did have a bit of a nic buzz, I discounted it as being from 2 fairly quickly smoked bowls of a VA tobacco instead of being from a strong tobacco.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> I'm skipping on to Sample C. A flake that is too beautiful to be delayed, so I am not going in order...
> 
> You can't see it completely in the picture, but the long brown flakes of what I think is pure Virginia tobacco have almost turned white from all the sugars coming out (not really, but these flakes are just lovely and the pictures don't do it justice - it's what we strive for when we age tobacco in our cellars). I drew a quick conclusion of this flake the minute that I stuck my nose into the bag, and since then it has hard for me to be objective about it and consider anything else. I really think this tobacco is GH Glengary Flake. I might be wrong, but I've had that before and this tobacco is what I remember. A terrific all Virginia Flake accented with a light honey topping that adds to the sweetness. So, that's my guess - GH Glengary Flake.
> 
> Whatever this is, I plan to buy about 15 lbs to add to my cellar!


It is about 2 years old and the sugars started showing up about 6 months to a year ago.

You were right on with the G&H (even though the Lakeland in this one is pretty mild, it is there). I had to look up Glengary after your suggestion, and I have to get some of that soon, sounds terrific! The light Lakeland probably tricked you into thinking there was more casing there than there actually is, and I can see the Burley in this being mistaken for a honey flavoring. I most definitely see where you are coming from. However, this is G&H Best Brown#2, one of my current favorites.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

laloin said:


> Good to see you back here being more active Jeff. you sorta of went poof there for a bit


Between work and grad school I've been pretty busy. I will be finished with my masters (hopefully) in about a week, assuming I don't need to ask for an extension to finish my capstone/portfolio (the final MS project, similar in amount of work to a thesis, but there is no original research). Once that is finished, I should probably be around a lot more often again.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> It is about 2 years old and the sugars started showing up about 6 months to a year ago.
> 
> You were right on with the G&H (even though the Lakeland in this one is pretty mild, it is there). I had to look up Glengary after your suggestion, and I have to get some of that soon, sounds terrific! The light Lakeland probably tricked you into thinking there was more casing there than there actually is, and I can see the Burley in this being mistaken for a honey flavoring. I most definitely see where you are coming from. However, this is G&H Best Brown#2, one of my current favorites.


Well, it's great! I'm halfway through my second bowl and now that you mention burley, I can taste it. That's why I love this exercise!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

:ranger: I am loving this thread and all that I'm learning! It is Also great seeing so much aged baccy, and what I can look forward to provided I can get enough cellared.



Jeff10236 said:


> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake and SG Chocolate Flake are truly rewarding tobaccos, very few are better. Pop one now, you won't regret it! (You know you want to, just do it, it will make you feel good  )


Gee, is it Mark who has defective tins that just "pop open?" Seems it has happened to my new beat up tin of BCF! :shock:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Jim sent me two envelopes with sample "a" and sample "b".

I tore one open tonight and, with luck I opened sample "a". (Sample "b" is sweet rum twist, which I enjoy, and have, and would have recognized on sight and smell alone, alas he told me I don't get to judge it, as he is sending a different sample.)

Sample "a" is a DARK brown flake, with wee bits of lighter tobacco in it, maybe just a few percent. It smells of fruit, and VERY sweet. It is moist and wonderful. I've had two bowls of it in a "the pipe" (blue Canadian with two white stripes at the top of the bowl) tonight. The first iI rubbed out fully. It lit easily, and smoked cool... even though I smoked it fast. I got hints of dried fruit and a wee bit of raisins. No spice. No tongue bite. It was sweet and mellow and rich. Very rich.

I'm prefacing this with a statement that I'm gonna smoke another bowl tomarrow in a briar and try and get a better grip on it. But for now, I'm guessing VA and burley. It had sweetness dominant, with a hint of dry nuts when smoked slow and cool.

It is unlike anything I have smoked before. Admittedly, I've smoked a pipe on and off for almost 30 years, but have only had anything other than OTC's for the past year. 

I will try it again tomorrow, and report back. My initial guess is VA/Bur. Whatever it is, I need more!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I will try it again tomorrow, and report back. My initial guess is VA/Bur. Whatever it is, I need more!


Come up with what it is and Commander Quan will be checking his sensors, to see if he has somehow slipped through a wormhole into a parallel universe, where puff.com is populated with tobacco savants.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No kidding. Is everyone just sending their samples to Mike for analysis? :lol:

Jeff, you should be doing reviews. I knew what you were smoking just from your description!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

MarkC said:


> No kidding. Is everyone just sending their samples to Mike for analysis? :lol:
> 
> Jeff, you should be doing reviews. I knew what you were smoking just from your description!


Thanks. I do review on the forum sometimes, but that's as far as that goes (I am not the most creative writer). I'm curious, which of the two that I've done so far could you tell from the description?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@Torque

Alright, time for more embarrassment. Sample "B"
A darker flake tobacco that smelled like toasted bread. Well pressed, it took some time to get it fully rubbed out. The moisture consistency was good but for some reason I had trouble keeping it lit. I'm thinking Virginias (perhaps the light spots in the flake were some oriental but I didn't really taste it if they were) and a pinch of latakia. Overall it was a full-bodied smoke seemingly absent of topping. I have no clue :biggrin: and therefore I will confidently say it is: McClelland Blakeney's Best Latakia Flake.

Now while I'm already flailing in the dark- let's take on Sample "D"
This was good tobacco. The scent in the bag was of a savory nature- almost like jerky and it reminded me of SG Navy Flake. It was great consistency, cut into ribbons, and completely rubbed out. This packed better than any of the other blends so far and burned the best as well. The flavors were mild to medium with a hint of sweetness. The spice was minimal, but there was a sort of "campfire" essence to the blend. I really enjoyed this one (unfortunately that doesn't help me guess it). SG Squadron Leader


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Jim sent me two envelopes with sample "a" and sample "b".


Sample "C" should be arriving shortly. Unfortunately, I have a compression leak in my cerebral cortex, leading to short-term vapor lock, so I was losing power while trying to hoist a memory of what was what. :ask: I think I've figured out what your sample "A" is!! :smile: I was panicking, thinking I would need help identifying it, but I feel fairly confident now that I know what "A" is. :lol:

Furthermore, I feel unsatisfied with my samples for reasons I cannot reveal at this time. You will receive a late sample "D", which you may identify or not, as you wish, but in my confusion in replacing sample "B" I did not choose well. The unmarked tobacco was merely a bonus that I forgot to put any label on at all. (But I do know what it is. :smile

Sample "D" should arrive next week.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> Thanks. I do review on the forum sometimes, but that's as far as that goes (I am not the most creative writer). I'm curious, which of the two that I've done so far could you tell from the description?


The HOTW.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> The HOTW.


What's that?

(I dare you. :lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> Bah no worries mate. I couldn't send that fine pipe without a straggler - lol. Is the dark leaf Sample "c"?


Mr Trout, you still around? Have you received my samples yet?

I've smoked a few bowls of Sample B & I think I'm ready to hazard a guess. It's a light colored broken flake, reminds me of a few C&D blends I've smoked. Smells slightly sweet, mostly Virginia in the aroma. Upon lighting, there's definitely some Burley in there, but not too much. The taste while smoking is that of mildly sweet Virginia & nutty Burley. It is possible that there's something else in here, perhaps a very small amount of Cavendish, or even a light topping......not sure. But mostly it's just a real good, fairly mild VA/Bur.

If I HAD to guess what blend it is, I'd say C&D Safe harbor.

So, how bad did I embarrass myself?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Howdy CMan - haven't seen em yet but the postman is on my side. 

Sample B - hmmmmm, let me think....

Sample B is a wonderfully complex mixture of red, orange and bright Virginia tobaccos, exotic oriental leaf, and just a whisper of Perique. The flavor is naturally sweet, slightly nutty, delicately spicy and rich. Subtle citrus-like notes harmoniously support the more robust flavors of the darker Virginias. A medium-bodied tobacco with a delicate aroma, Sample B will satisfy Virginia lovers and the connoisseur of oriental mixtures alike.

GLP - Cairo :nerd:

I would say you came spectacularly close - I smoke this blend on occasion as the Oriental is so faint that its just enough to mix things up a bit. I can definitely see how you thought it was Burley.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I feel like I've been on a tour of the worlds largest department store for everything you can smell and taste. Everytime I open a sample, I try to breathe in deeply the aromas and quickly determine what I'm smelling. Sadly, I'm failing miserably. I've reviewed my notes on sample B and I have nursed it just enough to have perhaps another bowl maybe even two. I think I may stick with it being a cigar leaf blend as I had in written in my original notes but discounted after thinking it had hints of chocolate. We'll mark this one as still being tested.

Sample C I thought would be fairly easy, hehe. It is a very dark flake, almost black in color with very fine veins of dark brown. Judging by the size of one of the nearly intact flakes, I assumed it to be from a bulk shipment rather than from a tin. The bag note seems familiar but is also very faint. I dumped the droppings (my own term for the leftover bits and pieces that are commonly found at the bottom of a tin or bag of flakes) onto a clean sheet of paper and began to separate it more for smoking in my clay. I noticed that after a little more attention, the tobacco seems moist enough to bind together. I lightly pack it in my clay, give it a light and what do you know, in 35 min. it had completely burned to the bottom of the bowl in. I had not anticipated using so few matches.

I still can't discern a lot except that there seems to be a subdued hint of nicotine but the smoke is so smooth and, I forget that I'm supposed to be trying to figure out what I'm smoking. I step outside for a moment only to walk back into get a fresh whiff of the room note. Smells a bit like burnt marshmallows. I usually get this when I'm smoking something with some Virginia. I have brought the sample in to work with me today and have been smelling it off and on all day. A few things that i have noted....whiskey or bourbon, nutty, old leather, fruity, smoking embers, hopps. I'm all over the board on this one. 

At first I thought it might be Stonehaven, but it's been a while since I've had some and IIRC it has more of a smokey tin note. I grabbed some i have in my cellar this morning and the color/size is about the same. I also compared it to some FVF that I have in my cellar and it seems to be a bit closer in color and makeup.

knowing my luck, I'm dancing all around it but I'm going to go with Full Virginia Flake in the bulk variety.


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

@Tobias Lutz

Sample A is nice isn't it  I'm not sure how the flakes I sent traveled but straight from the tin they are absolutely perfect in shape and texture. The mottling you are seeing is, i'm sure, some of the lighter VAs that were used when this blend was pressed. I don't really get so much a bread aroma, I'm one that is really reminded of slightly moist hay when I smell this. It, to me, is an awesome tasting blend though I do find myself wishing it were just a tad sweater in overall flavor. This came from a freshly opened tin so I'm really looking forward to seeing how some of this ages as I think some of the sweatness I was looking for will probably manifest over time. Sample A is the venerable and much lauded Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake. Not sure where the slight whiff of lakakia came from, unless it picked up a slight ghost from traveling in the same box as sample D.

And since we are talking about sample D..........

It seems you really enjoyed this one and that makes me smile. I was really hoping out of the samples that I sent at least one would really knock your socks off, as for me that's just as fun a part of the game as stumping your sampling partner. What really surprised me is that this is the one that really caught your fancy, I really thought it would be the FVF or the scottish cake, and the two you haven't tried are pretty strong contenders as well. I was actually a little iffy on sending this one as it's probably my least favorite blend that I have in the whole house. It's not that I think it's a bad tobacco, it just really doesn't do anything for me. I will admit that I might be a little biased against it just due to the fact that I'm seriously not a fan of the blender, I've tried a few others from them and they frankly just grossed me out, so I may not really be objective. As I said, I almost didn't send this one, but it really is my "they will never guess this one" gott'cha blend so I had to throw it in. :smokin:

Your guess was pretty good though, lol. You caught the slight sweatness from the cavendish, the spice from the orientals and perique, and the smokiness from the latakia, spot on identification all the way. And, considering the similarity in components, Squadron Leader is a very reasonable guess and I'm very impressed considering how I stacked the deck :lol: Sample D is Sutliff Private Stock Balken Luxury Blend 957. If you really like it, it's pretty inexpensive at $6.10 a tin and I believe P&C is running a buy two get one free special on Sutliff tins as well, so now might be the right time to grab some for the cellar. I'm glad you enjoyed it and now I'm glad I didn't let my personal prejudices keep me from sending it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> Howdy CMan - haven't seen em yet but the postman is on my side.
> 
> Sample B - hmmmmm, let me think....
> 
> ...


I dunno about Spectacular, not too shabby I suppose. I did really enjoy it though!

I have bad news about your end...




It was just returned to me....empty. Not to worry though, I'll be packing up more samples & sending them in the morning.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Torque said:


> @Tobias Lutz
> Sample A is the venerable and much lauded Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake. Not sure where the slight whiff of lakakia came from, unless it picked up a slight ghost from traveling in the same box as sample D.


I think my pipe may have been ghosted actually. You packed everything pretty well in double bags.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sample B for me tonight:










I will admit that this is my third pipeful today, with the others being different blends so my tastebuds are not "fresh", so to speak. However, I think I might have this nailed down. The tin/baggie aroma is light Latakia followed by a fairly good dose of sweetness (not really vanilla, but "vanilla" in the sense that it's just plain sweet, not fruity). The tobacco is fairly moist, but I didn't let it dry. It packs tight, but lights just fine. No trouble keeping it lit, and no bite either. A well-bahaved tobacco indeed.

My first puff was all Latakia. Not overwhelming like some of the heavy Lat blends can be, but it's certainly there. After 1/4 of the bowl, I'm used to it and don't really detect it as much. Now, it tastes mostly sweet and nutty.

My first thought was maybe this was Frog Morton On the Town - a light Latakia tobacco that has been described as having a marshmallow sweetness to it. But, I know that it's not because... I cheated... TTecheTTe sent me a sample of FMOTT this week and I compared the two. These are not really similar at all in appearance and the aroma is slightly different.

So, what else could it be? Well, another tobacco I've had that was close to this is 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher, albeit a while ago. I remember it being light with Latakia, plus sweet and nutty. Plus, Jeff's a teacher (not bald, but we won't hold that against him), so I figure he's probably a fan of any tobacco that pays tribute (sort of) to his profession. So, that's my guess for sample B - Bald Headed Teacher.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> have bad news about your end...


Holy Jeez - what the hell happened? Your not supposed to send the 75' Sobranie 759. They have machines to detect that stuff. 

Sorry bro - when it gets here it gets here.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> What's that?
> 
> (I dare you. :lol


ound: ound:
Well, I don't have to pop my lone tin of Hold Onto That Wanker, afterall!

Dan mentioned the two little samples I sent him, and he was returning the favor with Epiphany and aged AK- but like those Star Trek fuzz balls that propogated, I received a box of seven huge samples and a turned tamper!

I'm eating up the AK now, and then it's time for you know what...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

man, this thread is makin my head spin :fish2:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

bigdaddychester;3866601Sample C.
At first I thought it might be Stonehaven said:


> Not bad. Sample C is Stonehave from 2009.
> 
> You'll probably kick yoirself when I finally tell you what B is.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

OK.

I've tried sample "a" three times, Jim. My guess is VA and Burley. 

As to what specific blend it is, I have no idea. I've never had anything but OTC's until the last year.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> OK.
> 
> I've tried sample "a" three times, Jim. My guess is VA and Burley.
> 
> As to what specific blend it is, I have no idea. I've never had anything but OTC's until the last year.


Unless my brain has lost some essential wiring, I think that's Solani Aged Burley Flake, the celebrated ABF. :smile: I rather like it myself.

And I've decided to take a stab at your Sample "B". It's a very dark ribbon-ish cut, with a little lighter tobaccos here and there. Mostly black, which leads me to suspect a Latakia and Black Cavendish blend. Only a hundred or so of those, but it doesn't have that "European" character, which limits it to an American blender. I could be imagining the Black Cavendish, but it also tastes very sweet to me and the room note isn't quite as bad as straight Latakia would produce (not bad at all :tu), and it's light on the nicotine, too. The little flecks of non-black tobacco do not seem to present themselves, really, and could be anything, orientals or Virginia or burley. I'm going with Boswell's Northwoods.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

It's Frog Morton's Cellar. I thought the whiskey scent/taste would give it away.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> It's Frog Morton's Cellar. I thought the whiskey scent/taste would give it away.


I was afraid that with only two tries I would somehow escape embarrassing myself. Not to be! :lol: Never had FMC, so I had no baseline for it. I think the whiskey smell might have driven me to guess black Cavendish, plush the very high percentage of dark leaf. Good smoke, though! :tu I was actually going to guess FMOTT, but decided that it had to have black Cavendish.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, I think you have done an excellent job so far, Jim.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Well, I think you have done an excellent job so far, Jim.


Thanks. BTW, you're not alone thinking ABF must have Va in it, since it doesn't seem to develop the typical burley profile, and hearing there's no Va in it seems to surprise a lot of people. Apparently it does not, though. :dunno: Smoothest straight burley I've run into for sure. With any luck, we'll discover that there is Va in Aged Burley Flake and a pinch of BC in the Cellar. :lol:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> Sample B for me tonight:
> 
> I will admit that this is my third pipeful today, with the others being different blends so my tastebuds are not "fresh", so to speak. However, I think I might have this nailed down. The tin/baggie aroma is light Latakia followed by a fairly good dose of sweetness (not really vanilla, but "vanilla" in the sense that it's just plain sweet, not fruity). The tobacco is fairly moist, but I didn't let it dry. It packs tight, but lights just fine. No trouble keeping it lit, and no bite either. A well-bahaved tobacco indeed.
> 
> ...


Woohoo :whoo:

You hit two of them on the head so far! It was Bald Headed Teacher, a tobacco that is among my favorites.

Sorry I'm a little behind on my taste testing, I have been preoccupied trying to get my final project finished for my masters degree. I'll probably take a break soon (like I am now to check in here) to grab some lunch and have a smoke. I may as well smoke one of the samples and see how I can do.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Woohoo :whoo:
> 
> You hit two of them on the head so far! It was Bald Headed Teacher, a tobacco that is among my favorites.


While Commander Quann rechecks the space time continuum disruption detection unit for quark contamination.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright, I'm headed to Germany tomorrow, so I'm gonna take a stab at the last tobacco, Sample D:










Aromatic, yes. Strongly aromatic, no way. Very lightly scented indeed. My wife says she smells cherry, but I don't think so. It's more caramel to me. The flavoring is very light in the smoke as well, making this very difficult to pin. I'm basically gonna have to take a wild guess on this one, and say Trout Stream.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sample C is double bagged and has a strong Latakia aroma, and I’m in the mood for something lighter so I’m skipping to sample D.

From the bag, I can tell it is an aro. Nice vanilla cream or custard like aroma, with some butterscotch or caramel as well (kind of a heavy toasted sugar smell). If it isn't caramel/butterscotch, it may have a little maple to it, but I’m not 100% sure. I smoked it for my first bowl out of my handmade Kaywoodie 2013 POY from another forum. I smoked in my car since I had to get away from the computer for a while.

Upon first light, I thought I got a nice spice flavor like nutmeg or allspice. It had a nice subdued sweetness to it, and the vanilla and caramel from the bag note continued with the smoke. Through the smoke I had a baking spice flavor as well: usually the nutmeg or allspice flavor I had upon lighting, though sometimes it seemed more cinnamon. Definitely a bit of a maple aftertaste, though while smoking it I didn’t really notice maple.

The tobacco lit easily and smoked quite dry for an aro. I gave it a thorough charring light and didn’t need to relight after tamping (it never needed another light throughout the smoke). I did swab the pipe a few times with pipe cleaners (as is my habit) but it really didn’t need it. Despite smoking it a little fast, it never developed the hot ashy flavor some lesser aros sometimes develop near the last 1/3 of the bowl. Also, despite smoking it too fast, it never even hinted that it wanted to bite.

Definitely some quality tobacco in this aro. The flavor is fantastic. Since I smoked it in my car, I had a hint of the room-note, and again, as with everything with this tobacco, it is terrific. I loved this tobacco and will definitely need to order some.

Now the hard part, guessing…There are a million aros out there, and I’m pretty sure this is not one I’ve smoked before. It tastes an awful lot like what I have imagined Boswell’s Christmas Cookie to taste like, so I’m going to go with that.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> Alright, I'm headed to Germany tomorrow, so I'm gonna take a stab at the last tobacco, Sample D:
> 
> Aromatic, yes. Strongly aromatic, no way. Very lightly scented indeed. My wife says she smells cherry, but I don't think so. It's more caramel to me. The flavoring is very light in the smoke as well, making this very difficult to pin. I'm basically gonna have to take a wild guess on this one, and say Trout Stream.


Interesting, while it isn't Trout Stream, from the description and some reviews I've read, I'd say it is close.

From the manufacture's description, this tobacco shouldn't have any cherry to it, but I too get a fruit/berry impression from the flavor and smell (good catch by your wife). It isn't highly flavored from what I get from it either, most of the flavor simply coming from the Cavendish tobaccos.

Here is the description from 4noggins:
*A wonderful blend of Virginia, Burley, and Black Cavendish with a unique Vanilla flavor and awesome room note. A simple aromatic and a great all around smoke. Perfect for a comfortable aromatic change. *

It is 4noggins Otter Creek.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I smoked Sample A from BigDaddyChester and decided to sample it in the clay tavern pipe he supplied me with. Unfortunately my technique with the clay wasn't the greatest and I had to do quite a few relights. The other interesting thing was that despite the fire hose like airway I was hardly able to detect any flavor in my mouth any some slight flavors when retrohaled. This one is going to need a couple more samplings before I can make any kind of a scientific wild ass guess.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to continue my break a little before I get back to work on my project, so on to Sample E (I'll get to Sample C this evening or tomorrow evening when its cooled off a bit and I'm more likely to be in a heavy Lat mood)...

Sample E in the bag does not have a strong aroma of anything (not that I can't smell it, it is just that the aromas seem more subtle). I am sure there is Latakia in there. It doesn't have the strong smoky smell of many Lat blends, but there is a little Latakia leather to the smell, and I think it may smell a bit of BBQ sauce (not the smoky BBQ smell, but the sweet and tangy BBQ sauce smell). It also has a slight sweetness to the smell which suggests the possibly of an aro-like topping.

The tobacco itself is a mostly thin cut ribbon with a couple thicker pieces from the flake it likely started as before the manufacturer fully processed it. The consistency of the ribbons reminds me a lot of some of the ribbon cut Esoterica tobaccos I've had. On the other hand, while some of the smell is BBQ sauce like and not ketchupy, that BBQ sauce smell also has me thinking McClelland.

Now to load it into a cob (my often neglected Missouri Pride) and head out onto the balcony to light it up.

After lighting I still think there may be some Lat in here, but it is far from a strong flavor. It definitely is sweet and from what I can tell of the smell (I'm outside) it seems to have a bit of an aromatic character. Though, in flavor it is not very aromatic, sweet yes, but not over sweet or syrupy. There is something there in the smell and flavor that I don't quite place. It is a smooth tobacco. The BBQ sauce is gone in the smoke (mostly) so I'm not going to go with McClelland.

Because of the tobacco's cut, I've been convinced it is an Esoterica since I first laid eyes on it. The way the ash burns down to a nice fine light gray ash is also very Esoterica. One of the only Esotericas I can think of that is somewhat aromatic is Blackpool. However, I don't like licorice and I like this tobacco (and I don't _think_ I taste licorice), so I'm not 100% sure. It may be St. Ives, but I am not getting any fruity flavors/aromas. So, I'm going to go with Blackpool.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Sample C is double bagged and has a strong Latakia aroma, and I'm in the mood for something lighter so I'm skipping to sample D.
> 
> From the bag, I can tell it is an aro. Nice vanilla cream or custard like aroma, with some butterscotch or caramel as well (kind of a heavy toasted sugar smell). If it isn't caramel/butterscotch, it may have a little maple to it, but I'm not 100% sure. I smoked it for my first bowl out of my handmade Kaywoodie 2013 POY from another forum. I smoked in my car since I had to get away from the computer for a while.
> 
> ...


Sample D... is Trout Stream! :lol:

I knew there was a huge chance I was wrong with my guess, but my TS smells similar to this Otter Creek, except that the sweet aroma is stronger in the TS. I thought maybe you'd been aging this one too and some of the "ARO" had faded from it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm going to continue my break a little before I get back to work on my project, so on to Sample E (I'll get to Sample C this evening or tomorrow evening when its cooled off a bit and I'm more likely to be in a heavy Lat mood)...
> 
> Sample E in the bag does not have a strong aroma of anything (not that I can't smell it, it is just that the aromas seem more subtle). I am sure there is Latakia in there. It doesn't have the strong smoky smell of many Lat blends, but there is a little Latakia leather to the smell, and I think it may smell a bit of BBQ sauce (not the smoky BBQ smell, but the sweet and tangy BBQ sauce smell). It also has a slight sweetness to the smell which suggests the possibly of an aro-like topping.
> 
> ...


Well, you should've stuck with your original hunch. It is indeed a McClelland tobacco. In all fairness, it's been aged a few years so the flavors have probably melded and sweetened a bit.

From the tin description: _A balanced mixture of our smoothest and most refined Red and Black aged Virginia cake tobaccos in a fully rubbed form. Ideal after dinner when a rich, satisfying flavor is most desired._

It's McClelland No. 25


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> Sample D... is Trout Stream! :lol:
> 
> I knew there was a huge chance I was wrong with my guess, but my TS smells similar to this Otter Creek, except that the sweet aroma is stronger in the TS. I thought maybe you'd been aging this one too and some of the "ARO" had faded from it.


Ouch! I just placed an order with P&C after the Anni Kake (and added some other stuff to the order to get over $100). I should have waited because I *have* to buy some of this. I do need to place another tobacco order, but it will be G&H Lakelands so I don't want anything else tagging along with that order (last time I did that, the non-Lakelands picked up some Lakeland from the G&H). Oh well, shipping isn't _too_ expensive...

Anyway, other than the hints of spice I experienced, I seem to have done an OK job with the description...from P&C:


> Trout Stream is a mixture of Golden Cavendish mixed with a sweet Black Cavendish with an rich butterscotch aroma and a smooth flavor. Stays lit easily and is mild enough for any time of day. It's perfect for tying flies or stepping out of your tent on a cool misty morning.





DanR said:


> Well, you should've stuck with your original hunch. It is indeed a McClelland tobacco. In all fairness, it's been aged a few years so the flavors have probably melded and sweetened a bit.
> 
> From the tin description: _A balanced mixture of our smoothest and most refined Red and Black aged Virginia cake tobaccos in a fully rubbed form. Ideal after dinner when a rich, satisfying flavor is most desired._
> 
> It's McClelland No. 25


Wow, red and black VA. I thought I smelled/tasted a little topping/casing and it was mildly aromatic, and I thought there may be some Latakia. I couldn't have been more wrong on that one!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Dang, Jeff, you must one of the rare men (most are female) whom are bonafide "supertasters;" get those buds counted!



Jeff10236 said:


> Ouch! I just placed an order with P&C after the Anni Kake (and added some other stuff to the order to get over $100). I should have waited because I *have* to buy some of this. I do need to place another tobacco order...


Dan's on the payroll; definitely, definitely on the payroll. We need to ask P&C for volume, or Friends and Family, discounts as often as we keep going back at his behest. (_Some_ people never worry about shipping.) 



Commander Quan said:


> ... scientific wild ass guess.


ound: ound:

Someone needs to check on me if I become silent, again. I'll likely expire from a sudden death asthma episode before this is over. Someone should charge admission. Can't say enough how entertaining, and educational, this Blind Taste is!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Anyway, other than the hints of spice I experienced, I seem to have done an OK job with the description...from P&C:
> 
> Wow, red and black VA. I thought I smelled/tasted a little topping/casing and it was mildly aromatic, and I thought there may be some Latakia. I couldn't have been more wrong on that one!


Absolutely, I think you're on a nice roll. It's like you said, there's so many Aromatics out there, those are probably hardest to guess. You definitely got the components nailed down!

Regarding that McClelland, I don't think you were too far off with that one either. No Latakia, but when those dark Virginias age in the tin there's a bit of mustiness that hangs around for a few days after you pop the tin - and I popped it the day I packed your sample (I took a picture too, just waiting for your review before posting it). Anyway, I think that's probably what was fooling you into thinking Leather/Latakia.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@Torque

Alright, the final two and my embarrassment in the spotlight can be over :biggrin: In all seriousness though- much thanks to Jason for sending such a generous selection of samples. Now on with the trainwreck&#8230;
Sample E:
The scent in the bag was of sweet hay and also kind of reminded me of a yeasty dinner roll. This was very bright tobacco that came as a flake, but fell apart very easily when I picked it up to rub it out. It was of good consistency and packed well. I found this to be pretty stout tobacco for its unassuming scent. I could definitely bite if puffed too quickly and burned a bit hot in my briar. It didn't pack a whole lot of spice, but enough to suspect there was something there that I couldn't identify amongst the Virginia by examining it with the naked eye. I thought there was some burley because there was a little bit of nut flavor, but it wasn't defined and seemed slightly bitter (like black walnuts) This blend was a little brash for my tastes. I found it to be void of any sweetness. It seems like something for the more "hardcore purist" piper. I'm going with SG 1792.

Sample F:
I'm just throwing this out there: McClelland Grey Havens. I really have no clue. This one stumped me more than any of the others (I suppose I saved your best for last :biggrin. I thought I smelled a hickory type smoke in the bag which made me think Latakia, but I could not taste it anywhere. I poured it out on a sheet of paper and looked for darker tobaccos- again, nothing. What tasted more than anything was a nuttiness that I identify with burley and some hay like character from a Virginia. The consistency was good, with a nice clean ribbon cut. It burned fine and had zero bite. If I had simply looked at it and lit it I would say it's a VA/Burley blend- but the damn scent in the bag tells me that isn't right! I liked it very much, but I am utterly stumped on this one. (not as if that is something new ipe


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> @Torque
> Sample E:
> The scent in the bag was of sweet hay and also kind of reminded me of a yeasty dinner roll. This was very bright tobacco that came as a flake, but fell apart very easily when I picked it up to rub it out. It was of good consistency and packed well. I found this to be pretty stout tobacco for its unassuming scent. I could definitely bite if puffed too quickly and burned a bit hot in my briar. It didn't pack a whole lot of spice, but enough to suspect there was something there that I couldn't identify amongst the Virginia by examining it with the naked eye. I thought there was some burley because there was a little bit of nut flavor, but it wasn't defined and seemed slightly bitter (like black walnuts) This blend was a little brash for my tastes. I found it to be void of any sweetness. It seems like *something for the more "hardcore purist" piper. I'm going with SG 1792*.


What's a lady to do when say that about one of her top baccys? That smacks of character assassination and is just downright insulting! Well, I guess that explains why as I brand new piper, I got kudos on my selections as well as a few raised eyebrows. :redface:

Talk about _blind taste,_ just before I got to that final line, I slapped my knee with MacBaren Virginia No.1 :!: That description precisely nailed my experience with it, even though I could not have even begun to articulate it. But if I could, this would be it; brought back those bowls like I was just smoking them. Drove me downstairs to the cellar to get some more to refresh my memory with a couple of bowls. With the exception of the faintest anise on the jar note (which I didn't recall) it's still a dead ringer of a description for Vir#1, IMHO. 1792? Gee, I don't get that from it and I've been smoking it all day...ah, _ignorance is bliss,_ fortunately!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> [MENTION=34032]...It seems like something for the more "hardcore purist" piper. I'm going with SG 1792.


1792? Hardcore purist? I'd have thought that was the domain of the pure Virginia flakes or perhaps ropes. The Tobacco, the whole Tobacco and nothing but the Tobacco - more or less.

1792 Flake is for perfumed ponces with a *SERIOUS* nicotine addiction. Or am I thinking of Ennerdale Flake?

(Now THAT'S character assassination, Mari...)

This blind tasting is difficult...


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

@Tobias Lutz

LOL, looks like we have two guesses for Sample E

Sample E: Your description of this one was spot on, and I do mean absolutely perfect. You caught all of the components in this one, even though you were second guessing yourself on one of them. From the tin description: "A tasty flake of Virginias, Dark Fired Burley and a dash of Perique." I will admit that this is another one of my "gott'cha" blends. It's a readily available blend from a highly respected blender, but doesn't really get as much "air time" as some of their other blends on the forums. I thought it would be perfect as a tricky, not easy to guess sample.  I also thought that "hardcore purist" was a really good description for this tobacco, as it is definitely "stout" in the nicotine department and not colored by a heavy topping or casing, just a good strong tobacco that packs plenty of natural flavor. Sample E is Cornell & Diehl Exhausted Rooster.

Sample F: Sounds like you really liked this one, a whole lot of other people agree with you. Again, perfect identification of the components, and your gut reaction that this is a straight burley/Va mix was spot on. From the tin description: "Dark-fired Kentucky leaf and ripe red Virginia tobaccos, with their deep, earthy flavors, are layered on a central core of golden flue-cured for a hint of bright sweetness, then pressed and matured in cakes before being sliced and tumbled to a ribbon form, ready for your smoking enjoyment". To me this is just a good, straight forward blend and pretty "stout" in it's own right. Sample F is GL Pease Jack Knife Ready Rubbed.


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

TTecheTTe said:


> What's a lady to do when say that about one of her top baccys? That smacks of character assassination and is just downright insulting! Well, I guess that explains why as I brand new piper, I got kudos on my selections as well as a few raised eyebrows. :redface:
> 
> Talk about _blind taste,_ just before I got to that final line, I slapped my knee with MacBaren Virginia No.1 :!: That description precisely nailed my experience with it, even though I could not have even begun to articulate it. But if I could, this would be it; brought back those bowls like I was just smoking them. Drove me downstairs to the cellar to get some more to refresh my memory with a couple of bowls. With the exception of the faintest anise on the jar note (which I didn't recall) it's still a dead ringer of a description for Vir#1, IMHO. 1792? Gee, I don't get that from it and I've been smoking it all day...ah, _ignorance is bliss,_ fortunately!


No fair Mari, now you have my TAD acting up, lol. Now I'm going to have to try some MacB Va No. 1 to see how it compares to the rooster.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> 1792?
> 1792 Flake is for perfumed ponces with a *SERIOUS* nicotine addiction. Or am I thinking of Ennerdale Flake?
> 
> (Now THAT'S character assassination, Mari...)


You can always trust Robert's judgment when it comes to perfumed ponces, Mari.

For my money, 1792 is *Ennerdale's *large, hairy sister, who uses less of the scented bath oils because she doesn't bathe as frequently.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> For my money, 1792 is *Ennerdale's *large, *dirty*, hairy sister, who uses *no* scented bath oils because she doesn't bathe.


Fixed that for you, Jim.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> *You can always trust Robert's judgment when it comes to perfumed ponces, Mari.*
> 
> For my money, 1792 is *Ennerdale's *large, hairy sister, who uses less of the scented bath oils because she doesn't bathe as frequently.


Yes, you can...

That's a fair assessment. And hence why it's perfect for a perfumed ponce after a bit of rough.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> Dang, Jeff, you must one of the rare men (most are female) whom are bonafide "supertasters;" get those buds counted!


Doing a slightly better than average job at identifying the components and flavors of the tobaccos isn't due to being a supertaster. I have been smoking a pipe for almost 22 years (I started a few months after turning 21), and for a time I used to buy blending tobaccos and blend my own. During my blending days, I just _had_ to try all the component tobaccos alone to see (albeit in an overly strong manner) what each tasted like: the main thing I remember was _hating_ Perique so much after that, that it wasn't until joining Puff that I was able to bring myself to try blends with Perique again.

As for being a supertaster, my parents and I have suspected it for a while as I have several of the traits, but I have never been tested.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Torque said:


> No fair Mari, now you have my TAD acting up, lol. Now I'm going to have to try some MacB Va No. 1 to see how it compares to the rooster.


No worries mate, I'll take care of you! Well, at least the first sample is _free,_  like Dan says! This is not the best thread for the afflicted. This is one baccy that I considered a "miss," as most of my selections were blind; I'm interested if my opinion of VN1 changes as it ages. From Tobias' description, and my experience, I would not have bought it, nor buy it again. However, from your description, I would!! I've looked at the Rooster at every TAD, and might put on wishlist now. Curious as to what he would have done with Squadron Leader. More curious, VN1 is straight Va!

Robert is a bit of a dandy; one only has to look to his cellar of boudoir snuffs.  Thanks, Dan, for correcting those faux pax before Jim went on a :rant: ! I greatly appreciate y'all coming to the rescue in my defense, and in defense of 1792 (inclusive of the _additional slights_ regarding _parfum_)!

I've no doubt you're a supertaster, Jeff. Even extensive experience can't make up for what is not provided by mother nature. I've been getting blending baccy so that I could sample individual components for their qualities to help me with my blend selections.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Well. That was a lot of fun, but I can't really tell whether I did well or not. I was 0/6 on blend identification, but I seem to have fared pretty well on component id. If we didn't have people like Dan and Jeff actually getting stuff completely right I could look a lot better with my reviews :biggrin: Thanks a lot guys! :c [cursingyououtundermybreathemoticon]


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

@TTecheTTe

You might want to let me sample a little of the rooster out to you before you pull the trigger on a whole tin. Tobias' review was pretty spot on so it might be a miss for you on that one as well. It isn't a daily smoke for me and it is pretty strong (not that it would bother a frequent smoker of 1792 in the slightest) but it did take a few bowls to fully "acquire" and appreciate the taste.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> Robert is a bit of a dandy...


I prefer "fop". I've got the foolishness hanging, although I do fail on the sartorial obsession.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Opps, double post (I quoted instead of edited)...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Well. That was a lot of fun, but I can't really tell whether I did well or not. I was 0/6 on blend identification, but I seem to have fared pretty well on component id. If we didn't have people like Dan and Jeff actually getting stuff completely right I could look a lot better with my reviews :biggrin: Thanks a lot guys! :c [cursingyououtundermybreathemoticon]


I think you did a terrific job. As for guessing blends right, I only did that once (though Dan got it on two of them :bowdown: ). As for getting most of the components right, I think we are both pretty experienced pipe smokers (and again, I think you did great).

I do still have one more chance to embarrass myself, as I have one more blend to sample. It is Latakia heavy, and I'm not big on Lat heavy blends when it is hot, so I'll probably wait until evening when I'll need a longer break from my project than these 5-10min Puff and other forum breaks give me.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, I recognize Jim's sample "b" by sight and smell alone: Sweet Rum Twist. Easy-peasy.

I have NO IDEA what sample "c" is. I'm not even sure what the base tobacco is. Maybe burley? 
It is a fine cut ribbon of light and dark brown. The smell is not so much of tobacco as cardboard, with a wee hint of some strange chemical smell in the far background. Though I was sortta afraid to smoke it, I stuffed some in a cob and put flame to it. Nope, still can't even ID the base tobacco. I'm sticking with my guess of burley. Not much tobacco flavor... some cardboard, and some dry acid tannic flavor. Not at all as horrid as it sounds, but in no way good. (Good Lord Jim, how can ya smoke this stuff? I really, really hope this isn't a favorite of yours. I don't wish to cause offence.)

My official guess for sample "c": Maybe Burley, with some sort of unintentional industrial pollution topping? I'm guessing it's a "no name" Chinese tobacco from a heavily polluted industrial town.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Well. That was a lot of fun, but I can't really tell whether I did well or not. I was 0/6 on blend identification, but I seem to have fared pretty well on component id. If we didn't have people like Dan and Jeff actually getting stuff completely right I could look a lot better with my reviews :biggrin: Thanks a lot guys! :c [cursingyououtundermybreathemoticon]


For many years, Clint Eastwood's primary goal in life was to make the cut and play on the weekend at the Bing Crosby Pro-Am, at Pebble Beach. Academy awards? meh. Fame and fortune. Nice, but ya know, not satisfying. Eastwood wanted to do something important with his life and play alongside Peter Jacobsen on the weekend. He's still unfulfilled, poor man. You're 0-6 and I'm 0-? -- 12 maybe? I think we have to leave the really good golf to Jeff, Mike and Dan. sigh. Perhaps we're both Clint Eastwoods.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I really, really hope this isn't a favorite of yours. I don't wish to cause offence.)
> 
> My official guess for sample "c": Maybe Burley, with some sort of unintentional industrial pollution topping? I'm guessing it's a "no name" Chinese tobacco from a heavily polluted industrial town.


So, you know what it is and you're check-raising, right? :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

freestoke said:


> For many years, Clint Eastwood's primary goal in life was to make the cut and play on the weekend at the Bing Crosby Pro-Am, at Pebble Beach. Academy awards? meh. Fame and fortune. Nice, but ya know, not satisfying. Eastwood wanted to do something important with his life and play alongside Peter Jacobsen on the weekend. *He's still unfulfilled, poor man.* You're 0-6 and I'm 0-? -- 12 maybe? I think we have to leave the really good golf to Jeff, Mike and Dan. sigh. Perhaps we're both Clint Eastwoods.


ROFLAO! I was really expecting you to say after several years he made it with lots of focus and due diligence. I guess I should go buy some Italian cigars now, I hear that's what he smoked in all his spaghetti westerns. :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> ROFLAO! I was really expecting you to say after several years he made it with lots of focus and due diligence. *I guess I should go buy some Italian cigars now*, I hear that's what he smoked in all his spaghetti westerns. :biggrin:


Still, not too shabby being Clint.

The cigars you are after are Toscanos - and very fine they are too.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> I prefer "fop".


Not me; I'm a Dapper Dan man.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I went back and smokes Sample A from BigDaddyChester, this time in a cob. 

Overall this was a very good, well balanced blend of Virginia and orientals. Whatever this is it's not something I would normally pipe for myself but I did enjoy it. After resmoking, my original assessment from when I smoking it in the clay wasn't that far off. The flavor of the smoke in my mouth was very light, almost undetectable, but when retrohaled I was picking up some sweetness and a light chocolate flavor, as well as a pleasant room note. This would be a great blend for the first pipe of the day or something that could be smoked all day long without overpowering the taste buds. 

The ribbons of VA are cut very finely, and remind me of the style Altidas uses in the blends they make so that points me towards the H&H line. Even though the description doesn't exactly match I'm going to go out on a limb and guess H&H Victorian Stroll.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> So, you know what it is and you're check-raising, right? :lol:


Nope.

I have no idea what "c" is, and I gave the best description I could as to it's smell and flavor.

What is it?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Nope.
> 
> I have no idea what "c" is, and I gave the best description I could as to it's smell and flavor.
> 
> What is it?


I guess you're glad now you never got on the short list for Stonehaven, Mark. :lol: Sorry you didn't like it. My heart was in the right place, though.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow! 

That was Stonehaven?!?!

I can cross it off my "want to try" list now. Thank you.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Wow!
> 
> That was Stonehaven?!?!
> 
> I can cross it off my "want to try" list now. Thank you.


:biglaugh: Unless something very strange happened in transit, that's the real deal. Even a couple of years old, complete with the treasured sugar crystals. At least you have another try in the mail. And you could also take a shot at the little, unmarked flakes that I sent because I was trying to redeem myself. I hesitate to say this, but the little flakes constitute one of my favorite tobaccos, so I'm going to ask you to lie. :lol:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I went back and smokes Sample A from BigDaddyChester, this time in a cob.
> 
> Overall this was a very good, well balanced blend of Virginia and orientals. Whatever this is it's not something I would normally pipe for myself but I did enjoy it. After resmoking, my original assessment from when I smoking it in the clay wasn't that far off. The flavor of the smoke in my mouth was very light, almost undetectable, but when retrohaled I was picking up some sweetness and a light chocolate flavor, as well as a pleasant room note. This would be a great blend for the first pipe of the day or something that could be smoked all day long without overpowering the taste buds.
> 
> The ribbons of VA are cut very finely, and remind me of the style Altidas uses in the blends they make so that points me towards the H&H line. Even though the description doesn't exactly match I'm going to go out on a limb and guess H&H Victorian Stroll.


I guess the bourbon is what threw everything off. in your first assessment you stated "Sample A smells faintly of raisins, and there may potentially be a small portion of parique". I had never tried this blend before but as I smoked a bowl I picked up a little on that too. I read a few reviews on tobaccoreviews and the word raisin was mentioned there a few times.

Sample A is McClelland's Stave Aged Virginia 35 Ribbon.

I will give you a hint on sample B. The blender was a featured guest on the Pipes and Cigars podcast.

Now moving over to your sample B that you sent to me. I'm still totally in the dark. My visits back to that blend do not yield the same tastes as it did the first time. Whatever it is, I'm very intrigued by it. I would hope its on of the Frog Mortons that I've yet to try. Knowing my luck it will probably be a HTF blend that I will kick myself for never trying!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Still, not too shabby being Clint.
> 
> The cigars you are after are Toscanos - and very fine they are too.


This is the first time I have heard Tosconos referred to as fine, even among those that like them. I once had a fellow of Italian descent ask if I could recommend a good Italian cigar. I told him I could recommend a good cigar or an Italian cigar, but not both.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

bigdaddychester said:


> I guess the bourbon is what threw everything off. in your first assessment you stated "Sample A smells faintly of raisins, and there may potentially be a small portion of parique". I had never tried this blend before but as I smoked a bowl I picked up a little on that too. I read a few reviews on tobaccoreviews and the word raisin was mentioned there a few times.
> 
> Sample A is McClelland's Stave Aged Virginia 35 Ribbon.
> 
> Now moving over to your sample B that you sent to me. I'm still totally in the dark. My visits back to that blend do not yield the same tastes as it did the first time. Whatever it is, I'm very intrigued by it. I would hope its on of the Frog Mortons that I've yet to try. Knowing my luck it will probably be a HTF blend that I will kick myself for never trying!


I thought that was B that smelled like the raisins. No wonder, I couldn't taste the latakia, I wasn't even smoking what I thought I was, and was trying to find something that wasn't there. The McCelland was one that was not even on my radar. Thanks for sending it because I really did enjoy it. I could see myself smoking this multiple times over a weekend. I didn't get any bourbon flavor there at all, but the flavors were so subtle it was really hard to detect anything specific.

The good news for you is that what your smoking isn't limited or hard to find.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Sorry to disappear for so long. I got several great smelling samples from John. Sample A tastes like a mixture of Virginia, Orientals, and Latakia. I think I've tried this one before. It stands out with creamy citrusy Orientals, instead of the soapy finish common in similar blends. My guess is Presbyterian Mixture. The only difference I can think of is I remember Presbyterian mixture having a stronger fermented smell like McClelland Virginias.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I got John samples in the mail today, judging my the baggies he sent. He doesn't know how to count like the rest of us. He sent me 5 samples labelled A-F, I have my work cut out, and a long 4 day weekend to smoke and try a take a guess as to what he sent me.
Taking a sniff of Sample A caz it 2am here right now, I can smell this is a latakia blend. has that faint smell of latakia, along with something else. it's a ribbon cut, with light tan shades, and dark shades. 
Boy was I glad that I gave all my pipes a good cleaning today. Soo I will give a crack on this blend tomorrow. Oh John, I'm still trying to decide what to send you. btw you forget the capstan sample? no sweat if you didn't lol
troy


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Sample E is fantastic. It tastes like Dunhill Flake with a very mild topping. The topping reminds me of a tropical fruit and rum punch I had in Nassau when I was a teenager. The topping is very mild and you have to try a little to pick it out but it's great. This is one I don't think I have ever had before. I'm guessing Capstan flake but will be happy to be wrong if it makes it easier to find.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad you both received the samples. Good to have you back, Mike. Just to catch Mike up, I sent the same samples to Troy as to you. We figured we'd do a three way test and that after you'd both had a guess on a sample I'd reveal the blend. I'll let you know what A and E are when Troy has made his guesses. I guess I better get at some of your samples and begin the process of embarrassing myself. 

Yes, Troy, I forget the Capstan in your samples :doh: I'll get some out to you.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

After the crash and burn of a guess on Sample A, I smoked Sample B multiple times to make sure I knew what I was smoking. 

It's a light latakia blend with some sweetness and a pleasant room note. Not to strong and able to be smoked multiple times with out fatiguing. I am not much of a latakia connoisseur but this was not as smokey flavored but had just enough latakia to add some body to the smoke. 

My guess for Sample B is Frog Morton Cellar


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

John, I'm putting your sample pak in the mail tomorrow. As of yet I haven't taken a crack at sample A or E. the only thing bout A from the smell alone it's a latakia blend, maybe a balkan caz I did note the lighter tan shades of leaf. will have to give sample A a smoke tomorrow and report back.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> After the crash and burn of a guess on Sample A, I smoked Sample B multiple times to make sure I knew what I was smoking.
> 
> It's a light latakia blend with some sweetness and a pleasant room note. Not to strong and able to be smoked multiple times with out fatiguing. I am not much of a latakia connoisseur but this was not as smokey flavored but had just enough latakia to add some body to the smoke.
> 
> My guess for Sample B is Frog Morton Cellar


Much closer on your guess for Sample B. I never realized how much more smokey flavor the frog morton cellar has until i opened this tin, and I always thought FMC was light on it to begin with. Sample B is 3 Oaks Original from 2009.

Sample D that you sent me again, strikes a familiar chord with me. A slight citrus fruit and hay. I'm fairly certain I've tried this on a couple different occasions. My guess is SG Golden Glow.

Sadly, I've exhausted sample B and still i'm stumped. I am going to just guess it was Jack Knife plug - ready rubbed?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If that's 3 Oaks, it's a latakia blend I could get used to smoking. 

Sample D was Hamborger Veermaster.

Sample B is one that I really like a lot. It's a sleeper in that it doesn't get talked about too often on the forums. It's Two Friends English Chocolate.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got 1 tin of HV in my cellar that I fear will soon see the light of day. I thought that sample looked and smelled a lot like the golden glow but seemed to be much smoother.

two friends english chocolate, huh? I'm going to have to pick up a tin or two to keep around.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Two Friend's English chocolate, one of the few latakia blends I really enjoy. soo much soo I bought half a pound to add to my celler, when tommytree send me a sample in last year blind taste test LOL


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I did the same Troy. For not liking latakia, I finished my first tin faster than any other I've ever had. I bought a half pound to restock. It's too bad there won't be any new 2 friends blends coming to market.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

laloin said:


> Two Friend's English chocolate, one of the few latakia blends I really enjoy. soo much soo I bought half a pound to add to my celler, when tommytree (what happened to Tommy?) send me a sample in last year blind taste test LOL


Only 8oz?!? My TAD says ound:

I added this, upon your suggestion, and another Choc to my next TAD. As akin to FM Cellar, I should love it; but where's the choc? No one picked up on the choc? I have to have CHOCOLATE!

Most preferably, bitter dark chocolate - I don't even what to know from milk choc...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

there are hints of coco in two friend's english chcolate. plus a bunch of orintal spiciness, amost buttery notes when you working the blend. No clue what happened to tommy


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ok finally have some time to take a crack at sample A from indosmokes aka John. 1st think I noticed from the smell alone was that it was a latakia blend. That familar smell of a smoky peat turf fire.
Packed up my Sav Mr G straight billard with a bowlful. char light, true light, we're off to the races. the smokiness is the 1st thing to hit me pretty much through the 1st half of the bowl.
2nd half of the bowl I noticed this spiciness coming through, along with some heat. Almost like if you were eating a really good Indian curry. The spiciness hits you first, then the heat LOL. getting hints of some hayish notes, soo probley a Virginia was used as the base.
The spicy notes don't remind me of a orintal leaf, more perique. caz the perique was hitting my sinus pretty good heh.
I'm taking a shot in the dark with this blend John. but I want to say it's
Mcllands frog morton on the bayon
was I close John lol
oh yeah your package went out today, you should get it on Monday fingers crossed
troy


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

OK.

Sample "a" I got close. Sample "b" sight and smell alone gave me the answer. Sample "c" stumped and disgusted me, and turned out to be stonehaven!!!

I tried a couple of the tiny little flakes from sample "c" yesterday. I liked it a lot, but am not ready for a guess quite yet. I'll try another bowl or two of it in different pipes today and post about it later.

Jim. Were the flakes that small from the factory, or did ya cut them smaller?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Were the flakes that small from the factory, or did ya cut them smaller?


Mark cuts directly to the chase! :lol: First, they are as they come straight from the can. (Or tin, as the Brits say. oke Second, I don't think they're that shape anymore, but I'm not sure.

You're reaction to Stonehaven makes me wonder...it's been 50 years since I gave M79 a shot. :ask:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I tried another bowl of the pretty little flakes (sample "d") again just a while ago out on the deck at work.

I really like this blend. I tried it today in a briar that I use for more delicate VA and burley blends. The flavor came through better (yesterday I used a cob that I think is still ghosted by the Stonehaven), but I'm not ready to make a guess till I have some porch time with it at home in a clay pipe. I must say I like it a lot. Even more than the sample "a" which I liked.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I tried another bowl of the pretty little flakes (sample "d") again just a while ago out on the deck at work.
> 
> I really like this blend. I tried it today in a briar that I use for more delicate VA and burley blends. The flavor came through better (yesterday I used a cob that I think is still ghosted by the Stonehaven), but I'm not ready to make a guess till I have some porch time with it at home in a clay pipe. I must say I like it a lot. Even more than the sample "a" which I liked.


Glad you liked it, Mark, I was feeling guilty! I remember at one time thinking it might could be my "desert island smoke". Certainly one of my favorites. As for the flake size, I bought ten cans when I heard they were changing the packaging. Still got 5 left, but I'm getting paranoid.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Glad you liked it, Mark, I was feeling guilty! I remember at one time thinking it might could be my "desert island smoke". Certainly one of my favorites. As for the flake size, I bought ten cans when I heard they were changing the packaging. Still got 5 left, but I'm getting paranoid.


Wow, I don't have the samples here, but with your giant hint, I think I know what it is.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Wow, I don't have the samples here, but with your giant hint, I think I know what it is.


Wow. He sent me a PM with the right answer. Now we have to cope with not only tobacco savants, but tobacco psychics!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

OK.

I went out side and had another bowl of sample "d". Big thunderstorm right now, but we have a roofed over hot tub on the deck at work.

Sample "d" are pretty little flakes. Medium and dark brown with little scattered circles. Smells very sweet with a hint of plum and raisin. The smoke is rich and sweet with a bit of spice on the retrohale. 

I'm guessing this is a VAPer. Maybe with a hint of molasses or rum. Not sure. The smell in the baggie had me thinking Fire Cured, but the taste has me convinced it's a VAPer. Could it be Luxury Navy Flake?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

sorry.

Double post.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> OK.
> 
> I went out side and had another bowl of sample "d". Big thunderstorm right now, but we have a roofed over hot tub on the deck at work.
> 
> ...


It's a VaBur, no perique. Mister Moo calls it Juicy Fruit, plum and citrus topping, and a really a nice smoke, I think.

The old can, whence came your flakes.










The new can, which I assume will have a different shape flake.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

After postal carnage on the first attempt I have now received my samples from commonsenseman. Of course he nails me with a tin of FVF - thanks brother!

View attachment 78604


So being that I am behind I figured I better get right into sample #1 . Smell from the bag is strange yet nice. I swear I am getting a hint of Lakeland but being that I have only sampled a few G&H tobaccos I cant be sure. It is a nice ribbon cut with yellows, browns and blacks. Virginia and maybe a burley and what the hell is the black tobacco? Dark stoved VA, Cav?. I can already tell I am going to embarrass myself something fierce.

View attachment 78605


Well after smoking a bowl all I can think of is chocolate. I didn't get any Lakeland so there goes that thought. I am feeling good about the burley observation. No Lat and I do not believe I have ever smoked this before. Lots of good Virginia in there and no bite. Its really a pretty nice tobacco and I could see myself smoking this blend.

I have no clue. It kind of reminds me of the Erinmore Mixture I opened the other day. Hell this could be Carter Hall for all I know.  I am going to guess Sherlock Holmes from Peterson as a complete blind guess. Never had it and it sounds good. LOL!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

mikebjrtx said:


> Sorry to disappear for so long. I got several great smelling samples from John. Sample A tastes like a mixture of Virginia, Orientals, and Latakia. I think I've tried this one before. It stands out with creamy citrusy Orientals, instead of the soapy finish common in similar blends. My guess is Presbyterian Mixture. The only difference I can think of is I remember Presbyterian mixture having a stronger fermented smell like McClelland Virginias.





laloin said:


> ok finally have some time to take a crack at sample A from indosmokes aka John. 1st think I noticed from the smell alone was that it was a latakia blend. That familar smell of a smoky peat turf fire.
> Packed up my Sav Mr G straight billard with a bowlful. char light, true light, we're off to the races. the smokiness is the 1st thing to hit me pretty much through the 1st half of the bowl.
> 2nd half of the bowl I noticed this spiciness coming through, along with some heat. Almost like if you were eating a really good Indian curry. The spiciness hits you first, then the heat LOL. getting hints of some hayish notes, soo probley a Virginia was used as the base.
> The spicy notes don't remind me of a orintal leaf, more perique. caz the perique was hitting my sinus pretty good heh.
> ...


You were both right on target with the latakia, VA, and the orientals. No perique, however but it does contain "aromatic Black Cavendish."

And the answer is... Peterson's Old Dublin.

From the Peterson website "A supreme style of smoking mixture based on the renowned cool smoky aroma of Cyprus Latakia. Added are selected Golden Virginia with aromatic Black Cavendish and sweet Greek Oriental Basma Grades."

From the tin "This traditional mixture of the finest Latakia, Turkish Oriental and Virginia Leaf is slowburning, cool and still blended by hand."

Good start, my friends. I'll be happy if I come as close on my guesses.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Peterson old Dublin, would never have guessed. the Greek Oriental Basma was what was giving me the spicy notes. Swore I had just finished a good Indian curry John lol.
1st time I've actually broken out into a sweat caz of the spice and heat LOL


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Sample B is throwing me for a loop. It's nice but has an unusual flavor mix. the look of the components has me thinking its a Cornell and Diehl blend. It's similar to Byzantium that is pulled way back on Latikia and orientls and a little sweet. I'll guess Mississippi Mud.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Sample D is a very dark lat forward kake that seemed to burn a little hot for the amount of Latakia in it. I'll guess Ten Russians.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Wow. He sent me a PM with the right answer. Now we have to cope with not only tobacco savants, but tobacco psychics!


ound:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

puffing on sample E from John. the smell, smelled of toasted cavendish. loaded up my GBD taptasry Canuck. false light was all it took to get going. getting hints of maple and brown sugar, that went well with the burley based cavendish. think I have a hunch it is H&H butternut burley


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I had a chance today to tackle Sample #2 . The smell from the bag was a nutty cocoa mix. Somewhat similar in aroma to my sample #1 . I'm guessing there is a lot of burley in this blend. The taste confirms the burley. This stuff reminds me a lot of some Solani Burley I received from my noob sampler years ago. IIRC that came in a flake and this isn't a flake. Would this have been rubbed out to fool me? hmmmmmm

I am going to go with Solani Aged Burley Flake since that is the only thing I have smoked that is close to this. It definitely gave me the Burley headache like that stuff did years ago. :crutch:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ok giving sample B from John a try today in my bent bulldog amphoya. Judging from the look. it has rough cut of some lighter shade tobacco, along with a broken flake. I picked the wrong pipe to smoke this in. But I still got a hour of enjoyment out of it.
char light, and true light. Getting some yummy sweetness from the blend, but not like a bright leaf, more like drama leaf. was sweet and spicy at the same time, but not as spicy as the balma leaf. The broken flake was what i suspect stoved red Virginia, yummy hay and some hints of vanilla coming through. like a good vanilla wafer.
This blend reminds me of one Mccllands green label orinantal blends. Since Mccllends is famous for doing virginias well.
what ever it is, it's good John heheh
troy


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> After postal carnage on the first attempt I have now received my samples from commonsenseman. Of course he nails me with a tin of FVF - thanks brother!
> 
> View attachment 78604
> 
> ...


Sample #1 was in fact GLP Telegraph Hill, a very nice VAPer. I can only imagine the dark stuff was Perique. To be fair, this tin is at least a few years old, so the spice from the perique has been mellowed quite a bit.



Troutman22 said:


> I had a chance today to tackle Sample #2 . The smell from the bag was a nutty cocoa mix. Somewhat similar in aroma to my sample #1 [/URL] . I'm guessing there is a lot of burley in this blend. The taste confirms the burley. This stuff reminds me a lot of some Solani Burley I received from my noob sampler years ago. IIRC that came in a flake and this isn't a flake. Would this have been rubbed out to fool me? hmmmmmm
> 
> I am going to go with Solani Aged Burley Flake since that is the only thing I have smoked that is close to this. It definitely gave me the Burley headache like that stuff did years ago. :crutch:


I can see how it tasted like Burley to you, as it's a fairly mild VA that definitely does have that Nutty/Chocolate Burley thing going on. This one was F&T Blackjack

Well, all in all you weren't too far off. I'd say you did quite well!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bwahahaha I suck at this - you are very kind Jeff. I liked Sample #1 but didn't quite get #2 . I will have to revisit the Blackjack in some different pipes now that I know what it is. On to #3 and #4 !



> Well, all in all you weren't too far off. I'd say you did quite well!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm extremely confused now. Did I win? Did I even take part? Who on earth am I again?

Old age sucks. On the other hand, I seem to keep meeting lots of very friendly people who seem to know a lot about me and are very kind. Some even claim to be related to me. Outrageous considering I've obviously never seen them before.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

laloin said:


> puffing on sample E from John. the smell, smelled of toasted cavendish. loaded up my GBD taptasry Canuck. false light was all it took to get going. getting hints of maple and brown sugar, that went well with the burley based cavendish. think I have a hunch it is H&H butternut burley





mikebjrtx said:


> Sample E is fantastic. It tastes like Dunhill Flake with a very mild topping. The topping reminds me of a tropical fruit and rum punch I had in Nassau when I was a teenager. The topping is very mild and you have to try a little to pick it out but it's great. This is one I don't think I have ever had before. I'm guessing Capstan flake but will be happy to be wrong if it makes it easier to find.


Well, I broke the rules a bit on this one fellows, but I think it is right up there with many tinned blends and it's a OTC that not many seem to have tried so I figured I'd throw it in with the rest of the samples.

"A unique blend of aged tobaccos moistened with imported French and Dutch liqueurs for a rich aroma and a mellow, comfortable smoke. Our unique combination of tobaccos is aged just long enough to ripen to maturity. Then, it is lightly sprinkled with three imported liqueurs to provide this blend with its distinctive aroma and a satisfying taste." Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

mikebjrtx said:


> Sample B is throwing me for a loop. It's nice but has an unusual flavor mix. the look of the components has me thinking its a Cornell and Diehl blend. It's similar to Byzantium that is pulled way back on Latikia and orientls and a little sweet. I'll guess Mississippi Mud.





laloin said:


> ok giving sample B from John a try today in my bent bulldog amphoya. Judging from the look. it has rough cut of some lighter shade tobacco, along with a broken flake. I picked the wrong pipe to smoke this in. But I still got a hour of enjoyment out of it.
> char light, and true light. Getting some yummy sweetness from the blend, but not like a bright leaf, more like drama leaf. was sweet and spicy at the same time, but not as spicy as the balma leaf. The broken flake was what i suspect stoved red Virginia, yummy hay and some hints of vanilla coming through. like a good vanilla wafer.
> This blend reminds me of one Mccllands green label orinantal blends. Since Mccllends is famous for doing virginias well.
> what ever it is, it's good John heheh
> troy


It is really interesting to hear your thoughts on this one, as it is one of my favorite blends. I think that Mike's sample may have been contaminated a bit by the latakia blends in the other samples in his package.

"A harmonious blend of lightly fragrant Matured Virginia and premium White Burley with just a hint of Louisiana Perique. You experience the rich taste of fine natural tobaccos and those around you enjoy a mellow and pleasing fragrance."

McClelland's Grey Havens


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

well I at least got the blender right John


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

you get my half of the blind taste test John?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Time for me to take a shot at Sample A sent by Mike.

Mike sent me several flake-like chucks in a nice vacuum sealed package. I cut open the package to reveal a very dark tobacco that I believe was cut from a plug. The component tobaccos are very dark as you can see from the picture. The plug appears to hold together well and has an almost shiny quality, but it breaks apart easily. Here's a pic:










I transferred the contents to a baggie and sampled the tin note. It was very mild, with hints of sweetness and raisins. The tobacco was a bit moist, but nothing too dramatic, so I crumpled up a bowls worth and had at it. Upon lighting if found the flavor to be quite mild and with the predominant note being a slight burning spiciness. This burning spiciness was even more noted when retrohaling. I must say that I didn't get much in the way of component flavors out of this one while smoking, so to be honest I couldn't tell you if there were burleys and VAs in the blend, although from the raisin like tin note I'm guessing VAs at least. There was an ash like quality to the taste that I associate with some burleys, but no nuttiness. Again, primarily I'm getting that burn I associate with some of the tobaccos I enjoy from overseas like Irish Flake or Old Dark Fired, so perhaps there is a component of African leaf or dark fired leaf in this blend? Or is that burn from perique, which might also explain the raisin like quality? Good question, and one for which I don't have the answer. Well, I've got to take a guess so here you go. How about GLP Triple Play? I've never had TP and from some of what I've read, this blend doesn't have the strong VA flavor I'd expect from the Pease blend. Also, I found this blend had a bit of a nic kick, and I know that GLP usually goes pretty easy in that regard. So, I have a nagging feeling that this might be one from over the pond I'm missing, but I don't taste any Lakeland essence so I figure it's not a G&H plug. Did Mike slip in a sample of something rare, Like McQuaid or Warrior plug? I don't know, so I guess I'll go with Triple Play.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

laloin said:


> well I at least got the blender right John


Yes, indeed. You detected the essential McClellandness of the blend. Actually, I think this was one of the more difficult samples I sent. Nobody seems to know quite what to make of Grey Havens. It's a VaBurPer that has most definitely been treated with a top note or two and is a very unique blend.



laloin said:


> you get my half of the blind taste test John?


Not today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Now that he's received my package & had a chance to review a couple blends, I think I'm ready to review Mr Trout's "Sample C". The initial smell-test reveals little other than Latakia. The visual inspection confirms that this contains a fair amount of it as well. 95% dark colored, fairly moist, somewhat chunky, ribbons. There is a very small amount of light colored ribbon mixed in. Upon lighting it smells very sweet & mild, with a very gentle pleasing aroma. It seems to have that sweet, mushroomy Latakia in it, not that Campfire, stick-the-wrong-end-of-a-cigar-up-your-nose stuff. I like it, it reminds me quite a bit of the original Frog Morton, which it very well may be. I'm guessing that all of the dark ribbons means that there's some cavendish in there though. I feel like Rattray Accountant's Mixture was a lot finer ribbon, so I don't think it's that either, even though it fits the bill pretty well. Ah crap, I'm gonna go with my gut. I'm guessing Frog Morton.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

odd the tracking # said it was delievered today
9505510867093186542367


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll check again, Troy. Maybe the mail came later that usual but it wasn't there at 3:45 my time.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

said it was deleievered at 5:11pm, kinda of late LOL


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, I broke the rules a bit on this one fellows, but I think it is right up there with many tinned blends and it's a OTC that not many seem to have tried so I figured I'd throw it in with the rest of the samples.
> 
> "A unique blend of aged tobaccos moistened with imported French and Dutch liqueurs for a rich aroma and a mellow, comfortable smoke. Our unique combination of tobaccos is aged just long enough to ripen to maturity. Then, it is lightly sprinkled with three imported liqueurs to provide this blend with its distinctive aroma and a satisfying taste." Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic


If you broke the rules, I'm glad you did. This is one that just seems to resonate with me. I like the flavor, aroma and the memories it brings to mind for me.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Time for me to take a shot at Sample A sent by Mike.
> 
> Mike sent me several flake-like chucks in a nice vacuum sealed package. I cut open the package to reveal a very dark tobacco that I believe was cut from a plug. The component tobaccos are very dark as you can see from the picture. The plug appears to hold together well and has an almost shiny quality, but it breaks apart easily. Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


Great observation John, it's McQuaid Plug


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

laloin said:


> said it was deleievered at 5:11pm, kinda of late LOL


I just checked and it is here. That is quite late for my mail to arrive. Thanks for the generous samples (five) and the tag along (one of my favs). Much sampling work for me to do.



mikebjrtx said:


> If you broke the rules, I'm glad you did. This is one that just seems to resonate with me. I like the flavor, aroma and the memories it brings to mind for me.


I'm glad you like it Mike. I do too. I think it is a very fine blend. I know exactly what you mean about the memories. This one just screams "old tyme pipe tobacco goodness." And they sell it over at CI so you can always get some with a free shipping code.



mikebjrtx said:


> Great observation John, it's McQuaid Plug


Wow! So it was the McQuaid. I had a feeling that it packed too much of a nic punch to be a Pease blend. Thanks so much for sending it. That's a rare weed on this side of the Atlantic and I've always wanted to try it. Thanks again!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

glad the package arrived safe and sound. I figured you would appricate the stony John. I never though sample B was a OTC SWR. Good stuff. I rank it above PA.
Something to smoke, when I get tired of my Virginias 
well I'm gonna sit back and let you catch up, before I tackle the rest of the samples john hhehe


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Now that he's received my package & had a chance to review a couple blends, I think I'm ready to review Mr Trout's "Sample C". The initial smell-test reveals little other than Latakia. The visual inspection confirms that this contains a fair amount of it as well. 95% dark colored, fairly moist, somewhat chunky, ribbons. There is a very small amount of light colored ribbon mixed in. Upon lighting it smells very sweet & mild, with a very gentle pleasing aroma. It seems to have that sweet, mushroomy Latakia in it, not that Campfire, stick-the-wrong-end-of-a-cigar-up-your-nose stuff. I like it, it reminds me quite a bit of the original Frog Morton, which it very well may be. I'm guessing that all of the dark ribbons means that there's some cavendish in there though. I feel like Rattray Accountant's Mixture was a lot finer ribbon, so I don't think it's that either, even though it fits the bill pretty well. Ah crap, I'm gonna go with my gut. I'm guessing Frog Morton.


Shortcut to Mushrooms by Just for Him - I kinda cheated a lil on this one as its not a "maker" blend but I was afraid I couldn't stump ya.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Troutman22 said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms by Just for Him - I kinda cheated a lil on this one as its not a "maker" blend but I was afraid I couldn't stump ya.


Wow, he detected mushroomy flavors. They must have hit it with that blend.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

laloin said:


> well I'm gonna sit back and let you catch up, before I tackle the rest of the samples john hhehe


 I've got my work cut out for me. Should be worth a laugh or two as I try to guess. Thanks again for the samples.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Jim.

Stonehaven is one of those blends I've always wanted to try. It's description sounded right up my alley. So I went back and re-read the stonehaven blurb. I am 100% sure you didn't send me stonehaven as sample "c".

Stonehaven is a flake, sample "c" was a ribbon cut and had STRONG topping smell that comes across (to me) as chemically, or imitation style flavor. Any idea what ya sent me as sample "c"?

"A" ya told me was Aged Burley Flake. I've smoked it all, but I'm sure that was it. It "fits".

"B" is obviously Sweet Rum Twist, but you have neither confirmed nor denied. 

"C" is supposedly Stonehaven, but it's not a flake, it's a ribbon.

"D" I thought was the pretty, tiny, flakes, but this morning at the post office they apologized for losing a letter of mine and what they gave me contained a clearly labeled sample "d". It is a VERY latakia forward blend I haven't tried yet. So the pretty little flakes is sample "unlabeled"

"Unlabled" is tiny little flakes that im told is erinmore flake. I get no "juisyfruit" from it, just plum and raisin and a wee hint of rum.

I'm sorry Jim, but I have no idea how good or poorly I've done here.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms by Just for Him - I kinda cheated a lil on this one as its not a "maker" blend but I was afraid I couldn't stump ya.





indigosmoke said:


> Wow, he detected mushroomy flavors. They must have hit it with that blend.


Wow, that makes perfect sense now that you say what it is. They really did an excellent job with that one.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, now that I'm done with the work for my masters degree I was able to get back to my samples.

The last sample, sample C, I was putting off because when I first smelled the contents of the bag I thought it was Latakia heavy, and it has been pretty hot around here. Well, I'm still thinking there is Lat in there, but it isn't the Lat bomb I thought. 

Today, I decided to give it a try (it is only in the mid 80s) and I brought it and one of my Latakia pipes (my rusticated Hardcastle bulldog) on some errands in the car. I think some of the stronger smell I was smelling was perique. When I opened the bag in the car I wasn't getting much Latakia. I still think there is some, but the sweetness I smell may be from something else, it isn't strongly "campfire"-like, and the Lat flavors when smoking may have been from the pipe. I'll have a better idea when I smoke some out of a newer pipe or a cob where ghosting won't be an issue. In smell (in the bag) I am pretty sure it smells like a VA/Perique/Latakia blend.

When smoking, I'm going on memory (and not describing as I go as I did was some others) so I may not be as descriptive. It is a mellow tobacco without too much nic hit. It is a very pleasant smoke. On the retrohale it has a bit of the spicy bite that a perique blend will give you. There is a subtle sweetness to it, it wouldn't surprise me if this was a McClelland. Definitely a nice tobacco, and I want to smoke more of it (there may be 3 tobaccos I'll have to start ordering from this taste test). I do want some more time with it, and out of a different pipe, before I commit myself to a guess (even a definite guess on the tobaccos in it).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> OK, now that I'm done with the work for my masters degree I was able to get back to my samples.
> 
> The last sample, sample C, I was putting off because when I first smelled the contents of the bag I thought it was Latakia heavy, and it has been pretty hot around here. Well, I'm still thinking there is Lat in there, but it isn't the Lat bomb I thought.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like that one. It's not anything tricky, but I think its gonna be a tough one to guess. You're certainly headed in the right direction though.

Jeff, by my count, I think you have one more sample left after this one? Unless I missed one somewhere along the way...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had a couple more bowls of sample C out of my bent MM Legend. I am not getting a lot of Latakia out of this from the cob, but I am sure it is there. I'm especially sure because when I smell the bag it smells almost _exactly_ like a VA/Perique/Latakia blend I occasionally smoke from a local tobacco shop. It is taking some willpower not to open my jar and confirm, but my memory is pretty good on this since it has been one of my semi-regular smokes for a couple years now.

The perique I get on the smell, and in the first smoke, isn't as strong as I initially believed. I wouldn't be surprised if the spiciness is from Oriental tobaccos instead of perique as it is pretty gentle and smooth and not sharp like perique often seems to me. I'm about 50/50 on whether it is perique, Orientals, or a mix of both.

I'm going to do what I did earlier and guess either GL Pease or Cornell and Diehl, mainly because I know you like them (so I have a decent chance of guessing), because other than JKP I haven't had any tobaccos from either, and because I am sure it is not a tobacco I've had before (unless you bought "Black and Gold" from The Smoke Shop in Annapolis MD, and that is highly unlikely). Unfortunately, that leaves literally hundreds of possibilities. Even if I wanted to run down all the options, after I broke it into ribbon cuts only and ruled out the flakes, and found VA/Per/Lat options, I'm sure I'll still never guess correctly. I might say C&D Bayou Night, but I don't think this has any burley; I'd say Bayou Morning, but I'm sure this has Latakia. Not having nearly read through all their offerings (it would just take too long), I want to guess C&D Mountain Camp because the Latakia, Turkish and perique would explain a lot of what I'm experiencing with this tobacco, but again, I am sure this does not have burley. So, moving over to GL Pease's offerings (again, not reading over everything they offer), Abington looks like it would explain most of what I am smelling and tasting in this tobacco with Orientals, Turkish, Latakia, as would Ashbury with its Oriental and Latakia, but neither has Perique.

I'd almost bet money it is one of those I mentioned above, but I really don't know.



DanR said:


> I'm glad you like that one. It's not anything tricky, but I think its gonna be a tough one to guess. You're certainly headed in the right direction though.
> 
> Jeff, by my count, I think you have one more sample left after this one? Unless I missed one somewhere along the way...


I think I have sampled them all so far. I have:
A: Anni Kake
B: HOTW
C: yet to be determined
D: Trout Stream
E: McClelland No. 25

I like all of them, but the ones I'll definitely keep in my personal stock are Anni Kake (already bought it), Trout Stream, and whatever C is. HOTW and McClelland No. 25 will come through from time to time, but I probably won't keep them permanently on hand.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff, excellent detective work on your part. You picked up on the heavy orientals in there, and that was the key ingredient. Here's the blender's description:

_As the name suggests, this is predominantly a mixture of Turkish, Syrian and Cypriot - including Eastern Mediterranean - bright tobaccos. Produced for the first time in early 1800, it is one of our earliest mixtures. Selected small leaves from the hills of Macedonia and the Levant, along with Bright Leaf of Carolina and Red Old Belt of Virginia are rested for a week in order to merge the flavors. Then Carolina Black Cavendish is added, and the entire mixture is stored loosely until it is needed._

It's Robert McConnell Oriental!



Jeff10236 said:


> I think I have sampled them all so far. I have:
> A: Anni Kake
> B: HOTW
> C: yet to be determined
> ...


There's definitely one more, Sample F should be in there somewhere, unless I forgot to put it in the box??


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ok having a "blonde moment" how do you send trader feedback again someone lol


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

laloin said:


> ok having a "blonde moment" how do you send trader feedback again someone lol


Look at the person's profile in the thread and click on the trader feedback number, it'll take you to their feedback page where you can "submit feedback" (on the right hand side).


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

like I said was having a "blonde moment" was right in front of my face duh l


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Click on their trader feedback number; that'll take you to their feedback page.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> Jeff, excellent detective work on your part. You picked up on the heavy orientals in there, and that was the key ingredient...
> 
> It's Robert McConnell Oriental!
> 
> There's definitely one more, Sample F should be in there somewhere, unless I forgot to put it in the box??


The McConnell was good.

I found Sample F, a nice dark chocolaty broken flake. I am about to head to bed (court date for a traffic ticket tomorrow, my first in about a decade). I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I saw Jim's goodbye post.

I guess I'll not find out what those blends are. Pity, two of them were awesome.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I saw Jim's goodbye post.
> 
> I guess I'll not find out what those blends are. Pity, two of them were awesome.


Damn, this place drives me crazy sometimes. Jim is a standup guy I would just pm him and I am sure he will reply with the information. He probably got a lecture and just wants to take a break.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Jim.
> 
> Stonehaven is one of those blends I've always wanted to try. It's description sounded right up my alley. So I went back and re-read the stonehaven blurb. I am 100% sure you didn't send me stonehaven as sample "c".
> 
> ...


Now I think I'm losing my mind. Maybe "C" was Royal Yacht! I was trying to send a Virginia to go with the burley, so that might be it, and I could see you not liking that, I guess. The Stonehaven was finely cut flakes that were breaking up a bit in the packing, possibly mistaken for ribbon. "D" redux was Northwoods, that I found remarkably similar to Frog Morton Cellar, that being my guess for that sample of FMC that you sent. I thought I'd send you that to see if you thought the same. :smile: Stonehaven definitely has no Latakia.

And yes, SRT is indeed sample "B". :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The little flakes were definitely Erinmore Flake. I DEFINITELY sent some Stonehaven. I checked a lot of your posts to see if you had ever scored any, so it wasn't a spur of the moment pick. The jar is still here on the table. I'm not that far gone -- I hope. :lol:

If I add Royal Yacht to the mix, there are too many samples! :dunno:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Still trying to figure out my last sample, will hopefully be able to figure it out tonight.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Started on Sample F. 

It is a nice medium brown broken flake. A bit darker than milk chocolate, a bit lighter than dark chocolate. It is a broken flake, I don't know if it is packaged that way, or if it became that way in Dan's storage or in shipping to me. There are a few larger bits of flake remaining, enough so to suggest that it doesn't "naturally" come broken but got that way either over time or in shipping.

The smell in the bag is a pleasing tobacco aroma. A nice earthy, woody smell. A bit of a VA grassy smell, but much more "meaty", the woody smell isn't a burning wood/campfire Latakia type smell. I'm guessing from the smell it is mainly a VA and Burley mix. I don't think there is any Latakia in it, though it may have a light dose for a little extra character.

For my first bowl, I loaded it up in my bent MM Legend (I love cobs for these taste tests since they give a pretty natural tobacco flavor without much, if any, ghosting). It is a nice mellow smoke. It tastes like it is primarily just an honest tobacco flavor, with maybe a slight topping for sweetness (not added flavor). There is a little creamy nuttiness to the flavors. I'm still guessing that it is a VA and Burley mix, but I want a little more time with it before I commit.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Started on Sample F.
> 
> It is a nice medium brown broken flake. A bit darker than milk chocolate, a bit lighter than dark chocolate. It is a broken flake, I don't know if it is packaged that way, or if it became that way in Dan's storage or in shipping to me. There are a few larger bits of flake remaining, enough so to suggest that it doesn't "naturally" come broken but got that way either over time or in shipping.
> 
> ...


It's a "thick-sliced broken flake" according to the mfg.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> The little flakes were definitely Erinmore Flake. I DEFINITELY sent some Stonehaven. I checked a lot of your posts to see if you had ever scored any, so it wasn't a spur of the moment pick. The jar is still here on the table. I'm not that far gone -- I hope. :lol:
> 
> If I add Royal Yacht to the mix, there are too many samples! :dunno:


I smoke Erinmore pretty regular... The stuff I have has a STRONG topping smell, the stuff you sent has no discernible topping. Maybe it dried out. The other flake you sent you said was Aged Burley Flake. There was no third flake. Maybe you didn't send Erinmore, and the tiny flakes were Stonehaven?

There was definitely no Royal Yacht. It is one of two blends that I have dedicated a pipe to. I love Royal Yacht and smoke it at least four or five times a week.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DanR said:


> It's a "thick-sliced broken flake" according to the mfg.


Ah, then I was wrong about the Burley, and I was convinced it had it. After my second smoke I was starting to think it was primarily a Burley. I thought I tasted a mellow creamy nuttiness that I often/usually get from a Burley, and perhaps a bread-like flavor/aroma which I can get out of some Burleys and some VAs. But, with that description, I know it has no Burley, and I'm surprised, it has Perique if it is what I think it is. So, it is GL Pease Fillmore then, right? It's a tobacco I have been thinking about trying. I like it, and while it may not rise to the "I'll permanently keep some on hand" level, it will be one of those tobaccos that I will order semi-regularly.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I smoke Erinmore pretty regular... The stuff I have has a STRONG topping smell, the stuff you sent has no discernible topping. Maybe it dried out. The other flake you sent you said was Aged Burley Flake. There was no third flake. Maybe you didn't send Erinmore, and the tiny flakes were Stonehaven?
> 
> There was definitely no Royal Yacht. It is one of two blends that I have dedicated a pipe to. I love Royal Yacht and smoke it at least four or five times a week.


Okay, we have:

A->ABF
B->SRT
C->Stonehaven
Unmarked->Erinmore Flake (about 2 years old, but I opened a fresh can to send). Hot and dry where you are, so it could have dried out some. All fate seems to have conspired against me. :faint:
"D"->Boswell's Northwoods Flake. Latakia in abundance, but still pretty mild.

Pretty sure that's the set. The Stonehaven I sent is a very soft flake. The flakes I sent wer cut fairly thin, thinner than some of the others, and breaking up some, so it could easily be mistaken for ribbon. I'll bet there are some more or less intact parts of flakes in the bag, so that you might be able to tell it was once a flake. I'd call it stringy by the time I got it in the envelope, so that's my fault. Stonehaven has a strong aroma in the bag, so I'm guess that you don't like something about the topping.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Ah, then I was wrong about the Burley, and I was convinced it had it. After my second smoke I was starting to think it was primarily a Burley. I thought I tasted a mellow *creamy nuttiness *that I often/usually get from a Burley, and perhaps a bread-like flavor/aroma which I can get out of some Burleys and some VAs. But, with that description, I know it has no Burley, and I'm surprised, it has Perique if it is what I think it is. So, it is GL Pease Fillmore then, right? It's a tobacco I have been thinking about trying. I like it, and while it may not rise to the "I'll permanently keep some on hand" level, it will be one of those tobaccos that I will order semi-regularly.


You nailed it! Nice work. :thumb:

From the GLP website, _A thick-sliced broken flake in the Scottish tradition. Ripe red Virginia tobaccos are combined with a generous measure of fine Louisiana perique, and then pressed to marry the components and deepen the flavors. The cakes are sliced and gently broken before tinning. Fillmore presents an elegant sweetness and delightful piquancy, enhanced by a *creamy richness* that develops throughout the bowl. Sit back, and enjoy a lovely, leisurely smoke._

From your "creamy" description, I would think you could've written the description!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> The Stonehaven I sent is a very soft flake. The flakes I sent wer cut fairly thin, thinner than some of the others, and breaking up some, so it could easily be mistaken for ribbon. I'll bet there are some more or less intact parts of flakes in the bag, so that you might be able to tell it was once a flake. I'd call it stringy by the time I got it in the envelope, so that's my fault. Stonehaven has a strong aroma in the bag, so I'm guess that you don't like something about the topping.


The Stonehaven I have in a jar has only a few pieces that would help identify it as a flake. The rest certainly could be mistaken for a ribbon now that its been falling apart over that past few months, and it would be especially so if the postal service worked it over a bit more...










The topping reminds me of Blackstrap Molasses.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> The Stonehaven I have in a jar has only a few pieces that would help identify it as a flake. The rest certainly could be mistaken for a ribbon now that its been falling apart over that past few months, and it would be especially so if the postal service worked it over a bit more...
> 
> The topping reminds me of Blackstrap Molasses.


Yours is even more broken up than what I sent Mark, but I really appreciate the picture! :tu


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Yours is even more broken up than what I sent Mark, but I really appreciate the picture! :tu


I moved all the "flaky" pieces to the bottom, so the photo is a bit skewed, but it does just mostly fall apart. It's about two years old. Only a few bowls left...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I moved all the "flaky" pieces to the bottom, so the photo is a bit skewed, but it does just mostly fall apart. It's about two years old. Only a few bowls left...


Here's what we're going to do. I will send you a reprise of sample "D" and you can tell us if it's Stonehaven or if I've been duped. :lol: Without a doubt, what I will send you will be identical to what I sent Mark, from the exact same jar -- and you'll have a little more Stonehaven. (Mine is only a little over a year old, though.) Look to the skies! lane:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Here's what we're going to do. I will send you a reprise of sample "D" and you can tell us if it's Stonehaven or if I've been duped. :lol: Without a doubt, what I will send you will be identical to what I sent Mark, from the exact same jar -- and you'll have a little more Stonehaven. (Mine is only a little over a year old, though.) Look to the skies! lane:


I will give it a thorough psuedoscientific comparison! I'll try to find a nice replacement for you to replenish your cellar... :thumb:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

DanR said:


> I moved all the "flaky" pieces to the bottom, so the photo is a bit skewed, but it does just mostly fall apart. It's about two years old. Only a few bowls left...


A while back Mr. Moo sent me some Stoney with several years of age on it and it was quite broken apart and ribbon like, so I don't think it's that unusual for it to end up in this state.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sending in my report for sample #3 from a Nook sitting at a campfire. Today's technology is nuts. I can't really smell anything in the bag because all I smell is woods and campfire. I had to dry the flake for an hour as it was too moist for my liking. Lit it up and enjoyed a nice half hour bowl of slight soap, slight mouth numbness, and sweet VA tobacco. I'm going to hope that commonsenseman sent me his beloved 1792 flake and guess that is what I am smoking. Whatever it is I'm getting more!

Tomorrow I will sample my number 4 at breakfast and report back when I get home.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well poop - Sample #4 for me tasted almost the same as #3 . I may have had a bit of ghosting from #3 since I only had the one pipe with me. It looks like a Dark Fired VA and smells like #3 as well. I am probably the last one left standing for this years Blind Taste so I may as well go out with a whimper. I am going to guess Astleys #4 4 Dark Flake. That does it for me which is good because I have butchered things again this year.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> Sending in my report for sample #3 from a Nook sitting at a campfire. Today's technology is nuts. I can't really smell anything in the bag because all I smell is woods and campfire. I had to dry the flake for an hour as it was too moist for my liking. Lit it up and enjoyed a nice half hour bowl of slight soap, slight mouth numbness, and sweet VA tobacco. I'm going to hope that commonsenseman sent me his beloved 1792 flake and guess that is what I am smoking. Whatever it is I'm getting more!
> 
> Tomorrow I will sample my number 4 at breakfast and report back when I get home.


If I'd have known that you'd never tried 1792, I would have definitely sent that instead! You were correct about the blender! This one was Samuel Gawith Sam's Flake, which is pretty close. It has the same Tonquin topping as 1792, but it about 1,000 times less strong (in flavor, nicotine & topping strength). Great job!



Troutman22 said:


> Well poop - Sample #4 for me tasted almost the same as #3 . I may have had a bit of ghosting from #3 since I only had the one pipe with me. It looks like a Dark Fired VA and smells like #3 as well. I am probably the last one left standing for this years Blind Taste so I may as well go out with a whimper. I am going to guess Astleys #4 4 Dark Flake. That does it for me which is good because I have butchered things again this year.


You definitely didn't butcher things, you were very close on this one too. What tasted like dark fired, was actually burley. Which in this blend, is easy to confuse. Great job!!!

On to Sample "C" for me. I've smoked this one a couple times in an effort to figure out what the topping is, but I'm still not sure. It's mildly sweet & a little fruity. This blend is almost entirely dark, thin ribbons which I'm guessing is Cavendish. It took a fair amount of drying, but once lit it smoked well & burnt right to the bottom with no problems. It was very mild, but had a very pleasant aroma & room note. I'm going to guess Captain Black's new blend, "Black".

So, how badly did I embarrass myself?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I sent you the following in order of your guess posts - I think we may have some confusion here on the lettering. 
Sample B - GLP Cairo
Sample C - Shortcut to Mushrooms
Sample A - Skandinavik Regular

Crazy that you were onto the OTC with the last guess. You are good my friend.

I didn't catch what your sample 4 was. Funny thing is I have a tin of Sam's Flake in my cellar - yay me!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> I sent you the following in order of your guess posts - I think we may have some confusion here on the lettering.
> Sample B - GLP Cairo
> Sample C - Shortcut to Mushrooms
> Sample A - Skandinavik Regular
> ...


Oops, I guess I'm a little "off" today. I meant Sample A..... :der:

Sample 4 was C&D Burley Flake #2 , you were pretty darn close with this one. :clap2:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Here's what we're going to do. I will send you a reprise of sample "D" and you can tell us if it's Stonehaven or if I've been duped. :lol: Without a doubt, what I will send you will be identical to what I sent Mark, from the exact same jar -- and you'll have a little more Stonehaven. (Mine is only a little over a year old, though.) Look to the skies! lane:


 @freestoke

Jim, I forgot this was coming, so I was pleasantly surprised to receive your sample today. While I haven't smoked any yet, I don't think this is Stonehaven? :dunno:

Mine has a very sweet, molassas tin note, and I don't get that at all with yours?

I'll smoke some of your sample tonight for a better feel. I'll also send some of mine to you for your own comparison (don't know why I didn't think of that before).

Stay tuned...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> @freestoke
> 
> Jim, I forgot this was coming, so I was pleasantly surprised to receive your sample today. While I haven't smoked any yet, I don't think this is Stonehaven? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm smoking this tobacco now, about 3/4 through the bowl, and I really don't think this is Stonehaven. I think it's close, meaning that this could be an esoterica/germain tobacco, but probably not the one that you thought you were getting. I almost wonder if this could be the Germain Rich Dark Flake that Robert has mentioned so frequently? I haven't had that one to compare, and I can't find his review at the moment (I recall seeing one at one time), but the reviews on TR certainly seem similar. Could this be an incorrectly packaged blend? It's not entirely out of the realm of possibility.

I certainly get Burley in here. More so than I normally can detect with Stonehaven. The topping in this is lighter than Stoney, but it's got hints of it. I compared this sample to my Blackpool, and while it is not the same, it has hints of that tobacco as well. In fact, I'd say its more similar to Blackpool than Stonehaven, just much lighter. This tobacco also has a decent nicotine kick, which I haven't experienced with Stoney before.

I'm going to pack up the rest of this sample that you sent me and send it to Nick (@nachman) and ask his opinion. He seems very well versed in the Esoterica blends. He may be able to shed some light on this for us. And as promised, I'll be packing up a sample of my Stonehaven for you to try, Jim. This mystery needs to be solved.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Ok, I'm smoking this tobacco now, about 3/4 through the bowl, and I really don't think this is Stonehaven.


Well, it came out of a Stonehaven bag from 4Noggins. It also seems like other Stonehaven I've had, so I don't know what to say about it. :dunno:

I apparently wasn't meant to get in this this year.  Anyhow, Nick will be the arbiter! :tu


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Well, it came out of a Stonehaven bag from 4Noggins. It also seems like other Stonehaven I've had, so I don't know what to say about it. :dunno:
> 
> I apparently wasn't meant to get in this this year.  Anyhow, Nick will be the arbiter! :tu


I read this on TR, "_According to an email response from J. F. Germain and Son asking if they produced any other blend like Stonehaven, they replied that their Dark Flake is similar to Stonehaven, which is produced for Esoterica in the U.S. market only_", which is why I'm thinking that maybe this is RDF that was mistakenly packaged as Stonehaven? :dunno:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I read this on TR, "_According to an email response from J. F. Germain and Son asking if they produced any other blend like Stonehaven, they replied that their Dark Flake is similar to Stonehaven, which is produced for Esoterica in the U.S. market only_", which is why I'm thinking that maybe this is RDF that was mistakenly packaged as Stonehaven? :dunno:


Thanks, Dan. Whatever, it makes me look like a complete idiot. Very embarrassing -- and disappointing, too. out:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm also wondering what might have happened to it in transit. I took care both times to put the letter in the inside post office drop box, so it wouldn't bake in the sun in my mailbox. You both live in formidably hot climes, so could it have cooked in the mailbox after delivery? Grasping at straws at this point. I've got to find another Stonehaven and compare them. I have some somewhere, pretty sure.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I'm also wondering what might have happened to it in transit. I took care both times to put the letter in the inside post office drop box, so it wouldn't bake in the sun in my mailbox. You both live in formidably hot climes, so could it have cooked in the mailbox after delivery? Grasping at straws at this point. I've got to find another Stonehaven and compare them. I have some somewhere, pretty sure.


I thought about that too. Who knows, Jim? It could also just be the difference between batches? I got a sample of Blackpool from Nachman, liked it, ordered some, and it's not as good as what he sent. Could be the age, the aging environment, the batch, who knows??

I will be sending you a sample of my stoney in the mail today so you can compare to your jar.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

DanR said:


> I thought about that too. Who knows, Jim? It could also just be the difference between batches? I got a sample of Blackpool from Nachman, liked it, ordered some, and it's not as good as what he sent. Could be the age, the aging environment, the batch, who knows??
> 
> I will be sending you a sample of my stoney in the mail today so you can compare to your jar.


Stonehaven is one of those blends that changes considerably with age. It becomes dryer (as in both less sweet and less moist) darker and stronger. Perhaps it is just the age of the sample. I like Stoney better when it is fresh because of the yummy treacle flavour and the almost chewey texture.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Stonehaven is one of those blends that changes considerably with age. It becomes dryer (as in both less sweet and less moist) darker and stronger. Perhaps it is just the age of the sample. I like Stoney better when it is fresh because of the yummy treacle flavour and the almost chewey texture.


Thanks Nick. That very well might explain it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I will be sending you a sample of my stoney in the mail today so you can compare to your jar.


Not at all necessary, Dan, especially considering your short supply! Let Nachman give us the scoop. :smile:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nachman said:


> Stonehaven is one of those blends that changes considerably with age. It becomes dryer (as in both less sweet and less moist) darker and stronger. Perhaps it is just the age of the sample. I like Stoney better when it is fresh because of the yummy treacle flavour and the almost chewey texture.


Ah. That explains my experience; the older it got, the less I liked it. I ended up giving most of it away. It was early in my return to pipes, so I just assumed it was my palate changing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Stonehaven is one of those blends that changes considerably with age. It becomes dryer (as in both less sweet and less moist) darker and stronger. Perhaps it is just the age of the sample. I like Stoney better when it is fresh because of the yummy treacle flavour and the almost chewey texture.


:spy: This is making me more suspicious of heat damage in transit. Should have sent it in one of those dry ice containers they use for sending steaks through the mail. :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Yo, Nick! Got the Stonehaven! It looks like mine. It feels like mine. After transferring it to a mason jar and letting it rest for a while, I compared their bouquet and would not be able to tell them apart. 

I have loaded the Bari Dana and the Sasieni Mayfair with musketballs, pipes with similar bowl size and smoking characteristics, with Nick's sample and my own Stonehaven, respectively. Smoking the Mayfair first, I cannot understand why anyone would dislike this. :dunno:

The Dana Bari smokes the same. Since I can't tell them apart knowing what they are, I'm pretty sure I couldn't tell the two apart in a blind taste test. :lol:

Thanks for the confirmation, Nick! I was starting to get weirded out. :shock: I'll try to send you something you might like, too. :tu


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Yo, Nick! Got the Stonehaven! It looks like mine. It feels like mine. After transferring it to a mason jar and letting it rest for a while, I compared their bouquet and would not be able to tell them apart.
> 
> I have loaded the Bari Dana and the Sasieni Mayfair with musketballs, pipes with similar bowl size and smoking characteristics, with Nick's sample and my own Stonehaven, respectively. Smoking the Mayfair first, I cannot understand why anyone would dislike this. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Well, that is certainly interesting (and disturbing to me). Maybe it _was_ some kind of heat damage? Nick should get the sample tomorrow I'm guessing, so maybe he will confirm? If not, then I will be forced to hide my head in shame and never smoke Stoney again... hwell:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Well, that is certainly interesting (and disturbing to me). Maybe it _was_ some kind of heat damage? Nick should get the sample tomorrow I'm guessing, so maybe he will confirm? If not, then I will be forced to hide my head in shame and never smoke Stoney again... hwell:


Nick's sample didn't get hot on this end, so maybe heat damage is the answer. It was only in the mid seventies here, and it didn't stay in the mailbox that long, maybe an hour. I figure it might have been in the 90s in the mailbox, but not in the 100s like it might have been in the southwest. If there was a difference between mine and his, mine was perhaps a tiny bit fresher, so the aroma was a trifle stronger in the jar -- but it was the SAME aroma, for sure. And they smoked identical, as far as my pallet could discern. (DISCLAIMER: I am not a super taster. )


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I received a bag today marked Jim's Stonehaven (Thanks Dan), and after dinner I tried it. The bag note is Stonehaven. The appearance is darker and drier than Stonehaven usually is. I rubbed it out and smoked it in a size six Zulu which I usually use for Stonehaven. It is recognizable as Stonehaven, but I would agree, it is heat damaged, probably from many hours of sitting in hundred and twenty degree postal vans and lorries. It has lost much of the treacle flavour that makes stonehaven a favorite of mine and is harsher. It also has an off finish that lingers but which I can't quite describe.
Now we know, Stonehaven is like chocolate was back in my youth. It should only be shipped in cool weather. It used to be you could only buy chocolate in cool months and in the summer candy stores sold jellies like orange slices and Jube Jels.I guess we will have to share Penzance in July.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I finally had a chance to try a couple of the samples Troy sent me.

Sample A:

This sample is a nice, dark brown flake with some flecks of golden brown. The flakes are very uniform in cut. The tin note was mild, with the sweet figgy scent. Upon smoking a bowl the main thing I get is a strong dose of what I'm assuming is perique. Very spicy, but a smooth smoke. Some sweetness that I am assuming is from the VAs, but no hay. A bit ashy in taste, but no nuttiness. Burns cleanly and easily. No bite. Very serviceable smoke. I'm going to guess Luxury Navy Flake.

Sample B:

Another brown flake here. Very similar in appearance to Sample A, but the tin note has a bit of a mild, grassy hay note. Upon rubbing out a flake and smoking a bowl I get a very similar flavor profile to Sample A, but more balanced. Some spice from the perique, but more mild than sample A with less burn. Nice sweet tobacco taste with a bit of the grassiness from the tin note coming through. Very smooth, burns well, no bite. This would make a nice all day smoke. What could this be? With a flavor profile like this there are many, many candidates. I really have no idea but I have to guess something, so I'll say Solani 633, Virigina Flake with Perique.

Thanks for the samples, Troy!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nachman said:


> probably from many hours of sitting in hundred and twenty degree postal vans and lorries.


So, I wonder how hot my steel mailbox, sitting in the San Antonio heat, soaking up the San Antonio sun, would climb on a good day? This might call for an experiment to see if I can bake an egg in my mailbox... :hmm:

Thanks for the input, Nick. At least now I don't feel like I completely embarrased myself, nor insulted Jim (well, not intentionally anyway).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> So, I wonder how hot my steel mailbox, sitting in the San Antonio heat, soaking up the San Antonio sun, would climb on a good day? This might call for an experiment to see if I can bake an egg in my mailbox... :hmm:
> 
> Thanks for the input, Nick. At least now I don't feel like I completely embarrased myself, nor insulted Jim (well, not intentionally anyway).


And Mark is vindicated in his judgment! I say his answer is correct! :tu


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Well I finally had a chance to try a couple of the samples Troy sent me.
> 
> Sample A:
> 
> ...


Samplge A is indeed LNF with 2 years of age on it, soo you noticed the Perique was more noticable in aged LNF vs new, soo did I.
Sample B is pretty new to the market, but I threw it in on a whime. It's Erick stokeabye 4th Gen, blended by MacBaren. you caught the sweetiness too. I think this 2nd attempted at making a better LNF was better then the Newminster line that he put out. But I understand he's crazy bout using a heavy hand in the black canvidish, as much as his grand father Peter.
hey 1/2 John, not bad


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

laloin said:


> Samplge A is indeed LNF with 2 years of age on it, soo you noticed the Perique was more noticable in aged LNF vs new, soo did I.
> Sample B is pretty new to the market, but I threw it in on a whime. It's Erick stokeabye 4th Gen, blended by MacBaren. you caught the sweetiness too. I think this 2nd attempted at making a better LNF was better then the Newminster line that he put out. But I understand he's crazy bout using a heavy hand in the black canvidish, as much as his grand father Peter.
> hey 1/2 John, not bad


So that _was_ LNF... Thanks for sending that one. I've never tried it before, and from the great reviews it gets around here I have always wanted to try it. I can't believe I actually got it right. I figured I'd go 0 for 5. Well, even a stopped clock is right twice a day. As for the 4th Gen, I hadn't even heard of that blend. It really was quite good. I'll have to look into picking up a tin or two. Well, I've still got 3 more samples from you and 3 from Mike to try, so I'm sure I'm going to bring the average down by quite a bit.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you but I've been having a very busy summer which has seriously cut into my pipe smoking time and forced me to ignore the rest of the samples sent to me by Troy and Mike. My apologies guys. I intend to put in some serious work on these samples in the next few days and will be back with my most likely incorrect guesses.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey, I forgot about this thread. Not hard to do when you're this years "stuck with a flake" winner...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sorry Mark. I didn't even realize we had a no show. I'm sending you out something on Monday. 

Did you send send anything to Tulpa?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No, it's cool. He contacted me saying something about his truck being broke down and he couldn't do it, and that was it. This was before I even got his stuff together, so it's not like he took my baccy and ran or anything.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I was thinking this thread had gone by the wayside lol. Seems it hasn't I still haven't gotten around to taking a guess as what else indio sent. My pipes need a serious cleaning was getting a bit of a sour note. Nothing a bit of some cheap rum, a few bristle pipe cleaners, and elbow grease couldn't fix. I'll get back at it indio


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

taking a look at Sample D from Indo, a nice kake Latakia blend from the familar smoky smell I get with Latakia. Haven't had to chance to smoke it yet. But a shot in the dark Seattle pipe club something LOL


----------

